# Frankie has a Lump



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I have just found a lump on Frank and I'm scared  

He's just come downstairs, he was walking towards me and I noticed it straight away, it's at the top of his right leg on the outside, at first I thought it was a bone sticking out, upon inspection it feels the size of a marble, it's not hard and it moves, it doesn't seem to cause him any discomfort as he let me touch it. Where the skin is raised the fur is sticking out, there are no bald patches and when I part his fur there is no redness. 

I always give the boys a good check over on a daily basis, Frank was on the bed with me last night and I didn't feel anything and I didn't notice it this morning. 

Can lumps just suddenly appear? 

I will be calling the vets first thing in the morning to take him and get him checked out.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh dear 

I don't know whether lumps can suddenly appear, could he have given his leg a knock or something that has caused swelling?

Try not to worry, I'm sure it's nothing but best to get it checked out by the vet xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I don't know Sarah, try not to panic tho' it is very probably nothing to worry about x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

The rise of the mysterious lump, could he just have been stung or bitten? Could he just have banged himself. Nothing malignant can grow oober fast in the course of half a day. I would keep an eye on it. If he's fretting it then that's more of a concern. I would wait a day or so and see if it gets bigger or if he's licking to much. As to paying attention to niggly PFers who might not like this or that, who cares ?:Angelic there is nothing wrong with resurrecting an old thread if it's relevant and you feel it will help.  you go girl.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with @idris - could it be a bite or sting? Unlikely to be anything to worry about if it's suddenly appeared and he isn't showing any signs of discomfort.
I'd do the same as you and keep an eye on it and call the vet tomorrow xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

No idea Sarah,the only thing I can think of is could he have been stung.Hope it disappears as quickly as it appeared.
No point to saying "don't worry" you will,we all would,but I would hope the fact that it came up so quickly should be a good thing,if you see what I mean xx




ETA cross posted with above,really need to type faster


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

idris said:


> The rise of the mysterious lump, could he just have been stung or bitten? Could he just have banged himself. Nothing malignant can grow oober fast in the course of half a day. I would keep an eye on it. If he's fretting it then that's more of a concern. I would wait a day or so and see if it gets bigger or if he's licking to much. *As to paying attention to niggly PFers who might not like this or that, who cares ?:Angelic there is nothing wrong with resurrecting an old thread if it's relevant and you feel it will help.  you go girl*.


@idris Okay I'll ask , what have I missed


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

buffie said:


> @idris Okay I'll ask , what have I missed


God's :Sorry I'm dangerous:Shy it was another thread, I read both and then oddly merged them In to one 


Cookieandme said:


> I tried a search but it kept coming up with dog results, also if you resurect and older thread some members don't approve. .


Sigh! I'll go and hide under a rock now.:Sorry


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you  

OH said he could have been stung or bitten, he does like to lie on the grass, I'm hoping it's just that and nothing to worry about. I will be keeping an extra eye on him and will still like a vet visit for reassurance and peace of mind. 

Lumps make me panic and think the worse


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@idris, you're confusing the Bejesus out of me - and it's Sunday evening and I'm having a right old battle with the narcolepsy so I realise it's not hard, but...

@sarahecp I like to get lumps on cats checked out. If it popped up suddenly, chances are it is simply an insect sting or such like (we see lots of those at this time of year, understandably); but if getting it checked would give you peace of mind then give the vet a bell in the morning.  I'm sure it'll be fine xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> God's :Sorry I'm dangerous:Shy it was another thread, I read both and then oddly merged them In to one
> 
> Sigh! I'll go and hide under a rock now.:Sorry


And here's me thinking you've finally lost it!  xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@Shoshannah welcome to the club ,I confuse myself :Bored x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Hun, sending healing vibes for dear Frank. Sounds like you're concerned so call your lovely vet in the morning if the lump is still so noticeable. 
Hugs x


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

I hope all goes well at the vet. As it came on so quickly I'm sure it's more of a knock or a sting. They are a worry. Sending hugs.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@sarahecp awww lovie I also don't think it would be anything serious if it's just popped up. If you have to make an appointment at your Vet then phone in the morning otherwise just take Frankie in. Best to get it looked at soon in case of infection. Please don't fret I'm sure it will be fine but sending you and Frankie a big cuddle anyway!:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

There's no point telling you not to worry as I would be beside myself too. As lots of others have said it's probably a sting but I would want him checked as soon as I could. Sending lots of positive vibes to Frankie


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

idris said:


> God's :Sorry I'm dangerous:Shy it was another thread, I read both and then oddly merged them In to one


Must be a Sunday thing, I did something much the same earlier. 

Fingers crossed here that Frankie has just knocked himself or similar.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Sarah like other posters. I think it could be a sting or bite. Give the vet a ring in the morning and see what they say. Please let us know how he is. Hope you are ok Hun 

Viv xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

idris said:


> God's :Sorry I'm dangerous:Shy it was another thread, I read both and then oddly merged them In to one
> 
> Sigh! I'll go and hide under a rock now.:Sorry


Phew not me this time then


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

What about a cold compress see if that takes any swelling down..Hopefully just a bite or a sting..but talk to your vet so you can get some peace of mind....all crossed something simple xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh Sarah ( sends huge hug ), I'm sure that you would have spotted something like that if it had been there before. It does sound like a bite, sting or knock. Does it feel warm at all or can you see any small indentations in it where a bite could have been made?
I'm sure that you will get him to the vets tomorrow . I have my fingers crossed they will be able to reassure you that its nothing to worry about.
xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I know it's easy to say but try not to worry, I bet it's just sting especially as it's come up so quickly.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again everyone 

I've been sitting on the bed with him and watching him, he's not been trying to lick or scratch it. 

I've tried to have another look and also tried an ice pack wrapped in a towel, he was having none of it, I will leave him be as I don't want to get him upset and stress him out, he's going to hate me tomorrow!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Him leaving it alone sounds good at least. Small positives till you know more


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh Sarah! I remember discovering that Oscar had 2 lumps and the huge feeling of panic that engulfed me. But chances are it's nothing sinister, so try to keep that in mind and not let your imagination go into overdrive like mine did. Easier said than done I know!
Good luck tomorrow. 'Be well' vibes winging their way to the fabulous Frankie. Hugs x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Sarah does it move a little (can you get your fingers around it?) If so it could simply be a lipoma which is absolutely nothing to worry about. They are little fatty lumps of tissue which just pop up. They can grow as well. Cinders my old girl had 2 of them. We didn't have to but chose to have them removed. they don't usually bother the cat at all. 

Equally I agree with the others it could simply be a bit or sting. 

Or even his microchip if migrated???

Please don't worry.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh Sarah, I would say don't worry but that would just be wasted words 

I do think that having appeared so quickly, it is unlikely to be anything sinister. 

Good luck at the vet and hugs to you and frank xxx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh @sarahecp try not to worry hun, difficult I know. Let the vet give Frankie the once over. I hope it's nothing and he's been bitten or snagged on something in the garden. Big hugs to you my love and healing vibes and purrs for Frank xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If it's appeared that quickly it's unlikely that it's anything sinister. Don't push or prod it though until your vet's had a look. Maybe he was stung or bitten by something? Has he been out today?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your vibes, I'm trying not to worry, I'll feel better after we've seen the vet tomorrow.

@huckybuck it does move and I can get my fingers around it.

@carly87 he has been out a few times today even though it's been wet. I won't push or prod it, I'm leaving him be as I don't want to stress him.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope that it is nothing serious, will be thinking of you tomorrow and watching for updates x


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

@sarahecp Oh Dear! Try not to worry yourself too much hun I am sure it will be nothing to worry about but it is def worth getting checked out xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It does sound similar to a lipoma or even a cyst - neither of which would be anything sinister to worry about hun.

Good luck with the vet tomorrow. Text me and let me know how you get on xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Like others have said try not to worry but I know you will. It does sound like maybe a sting or a cyst. Maybe tomorrow it will have gone down. But good luck and lots of healing vibes for Frankie x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all 

Thanks again for your well wishes and vibes for Frankie  xx

The lump is still there and feels the same size, will be calling the vets at 8 when they open, I'm at work today and have the car, will leave if they have an early appt.

Will update later.

@huckybuck i will text you when I know more later xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Morning all
> 
> Thanks again for your well wishes and vibes for Frankie  xx
> 
> ...


Morning @sarahecp

Hope you get on ok at the vets today, I'm sure like all the previous posters have said that it's nothing serious. Please let us know later. Frankie boy you have worried mum! x


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope it goes okay at the vets with Frankino. Misi had a couple of lipomas, and although smaller than you're describing, the rest sounds the same. Catch up with you later x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Morning all
> 
> Thanks again for your well wishes and vibes for Frankie  xx
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah I will be thinking of you. Sending Frankie lots of positive vibes and a big hug for both of you. Please let us know how you get on.

Viv xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Keep us updated as soon as you know @sarahecp x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thinking of you and Frankie. Good luck x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck at the vet Frankie xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you  xx

We have an appt at 3:30

Will let you all know how we get on.

It's just come to me, brain like a sieve  yesterday morning when I got up I found a dead creature on the floor, looked like an upside down moth, when I flipped it over it had a striped body, a bit like a wasp, it was the size of a normal moth and had see-through ish wings, my description is terrible, sorry been googling moth/wasp like insects, but some bizarre things are coming up and making me itch!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Horse-fly?







they can give a nasty bite.:Wideyed


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

idris said:


> Horse-fly?
> View attachment 233026
> they can give a nasty bite.:Wideyed


It didn't look like a horse fly.

Nasty things, I've been bitten by one, looked like I grew an extra head


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yo Bro Iz keepinz my pawz crossed you no getz the poop chute fing,mind you it will take your mindz off ze lumpz


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you  xx
> 
> We have an appt at 3:30
> 
> ...


@sarahecp Sure it will be OK how's it looking now Hun? Good luck for later sweetie! xxx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Paws and finger crossed, good luck!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope all goes OK this afternoon


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

good luck with the appointment this afternoon.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Fingers and paws crossed. I hope the lump is just a bite.

Xxx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Fingers and paws crossed here for u this afternoon Sarah xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks all 



Soozi said:


> @sarahecp Sure it will be OK how's it looking now Hun? Good luck for later sweetie! xxx


Popped home at lunch time, it still feels the same. Xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Nasty things, I've been bitten by one, looked like I grew an extra head


oh blimey! same here, twice when I was 22!! triggered a huge histamine reaction and left me allergic to UV light! annoying blighters!

Hope you and frankie are ok 

meant to say, was this it?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Any news yet Sarah , hope everything is okay with Frankie xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm waiting too! XXX


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Me too xxx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope all went ok xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry  don't know how many times I've tried to update this and I get distracted by the OH 

Frank was a really good boy at the vets  The vet had a good feel and was moving the lump around and it disappeared! She's not sure if it compressed or has moved else where but neither of us could find it, we were both having a good feel around, but nothing, but around the area it was now feel squishy. 

She said she's not quite sure what it's is but doesn't think it's a bite or a sting as there is no redness or marks. 

She's given him an AB jab ands 5 day course of Metacam and we've got to go back on Friday. She said to keep an extra eye on him, if I'm concerned in the mean time to give her a call. 

Frank wasn't bothered when she touched the lump and when it disappeared, he was when she took him temp 

Frank has also been having some dire rear for the last few weeks, he usually refuses to use the tray so I don't normally know what his toilet habits are like but I walked in on him using it and he had dire rear, we've had a few episodes, it's like he's been a bit caught short. I've been feeding him a bland diet. I spoke to another vet about this last week and he said to continue with the bland diet for a week, no change to take him round. I have been trying to collect samples and only managed one, but he doesn't go the 3 days in a row for them to be tested. Vet said to carry on with the bland diet, pro kolin and see if I can collect the samples. 

Sadly Frank gets stressed and depressed if he's kept in other than overnight, so that could make matters worse if I tried. 

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed he goes 3 times and we can get this sorted too. 

He has gained a 100g


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So it remains a mystery? Glad to hear the vet wasn't too concerned, Give Frankie a little cuddle from me x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like a fluid-filled cyst and the vet burst it when moving it around.
It all fits in, cysts appear very suddenly, do not seem connected to the surrounding tissue and feel very firm. Banging the paw on something may easily have caused it. Hubby once got one on his elbow after skidding and falling over on his bike. Quite often they disappear by themselves, or they burst, but they may not vanish and need to be aspirated.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Sorry  don't know how many times I've tried to update this and I get distracted by the OH
> 
> Frank was a really good boy at the vets  The vet had a good feel and was moving the lump around and it disappeared! She's not sure if it compressed or has moved else where but neither of us could find it, we were both having a good feel around, but nothing, but around the area it was now feel squishy.
> 
> ...


How strange,still good news that vet isn't to concerned about it.Hope that's the last you see of it and paws crossed the dire rear clears up soon .Poor Frankie, his bottom has had just a bit to much attention paid to it today xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good news that vets not concerned..maybe frank could do with a few days on skippy?

These boys eh? They wil turn us grey!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

How strange but I'm glad the vet did actually feel the lump before it disappeared. I would just keep feeling around to make sure I can't help thinking an abscess that dispersed (a bit like a gum boil does?) I think the ABs will do their magic! Give Frankie big hugs for being such a brave boy! :Cat:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

yay! good news


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> So it remains a mystery? Glad to hear the vet wasn't too concerned, Give Frankie a little cuddle from me x


Yes, but Frank is a bit mysterious 

Thanks xx



Jiskefet said:


> Sounds like a fluid-filled cyst and the vet burst it when moving it around.
> It all fits in, cysts appear very suddenly, do not seem connected to the surrounding tissue and feel very firm. Banging the paw on something may easily have caused it. Hubby once got one on his elbow after skidding and falling over on his bike. Quite often they disappear by themselves, or they burst, but they may not vanish and need to be aspirated.


The lump felt quite soft.

I will be keeping an extra eye and giving him more Check overs.



buffie said:


> How strange,still good news that vet isn't to concerned about it.Hope that's the last you see of it and paws crossed the dire rear clears up soon .Poor Frankie, his bottom has had just a bit to much attention paid to it today xx


Thanks xx

It is. I was like, how can it disappear 

Poo shute = no go area 



nicolaa123 said:


> Good news that vets not concerned..maybe frank could do with a few days on skippy?
> 
> These boys eh? They wil turn us grey!!


Thanks xx

Frank has gone from a cat that would eat anything to being a fussy so and so like Seb  he won't touch the skippy.

I've had to dye my hair because of all the grey


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> How strange but I'm glad the vet did actually feel the lump before it disappeared. I would just keep feeling around to make sure I can't help thinking an abscess that dispersed (a bit like a gum boil does?) I think the ABs will do their magic! Give Frankie big hugs for being such a brave boy! :Cat:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


Thanks xx

I'm glad she did too  I'll keep feeling for it.



Erenya said:


> yay! good news


Thanks xx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear he got on ok and that there is nothing to worry about. These fur babies will have us all in early graves.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Strange but pleased to hear Frankie is OK. Big kiss from us xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Pleased that it all went well and it looks to nothing too serious. x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh Frankie Frankie you're such a mystery. I hope AB will help him and no more strange lumps. I'll bring a tin of Kattovit Sensitive for you to try Frank on. It always helps Daisy with the Delhi belly. 
As already said by other lovely people here, good news the vet seemed not overly worried. Well I'm topping up these healing vibes for Frank xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I'm so pleased, it does sound like it was probably a cyst and the antibiotics will sort that out if it's burst. So glad it didn't hurt him.
It's such a shame about his dire rear though. But at least he has put on weight and isn't losing it!! And that's after his winter coat has shed!! I hope you can get the samples from him because at least you'd more than likely find out what's causing it.

Give him a big kiss and say well done from Aunty HB XXXX


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

How strange! Maybe it was a cyst that she inadvertently ruptured when feeling it. Glad it doesn't seem to be anything serious. 

If he doesn't go for three days in a row, just collect what you can - even two samples on the same day is better than a single one.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Flipping heck, cross posted with about a thousand people. Sorry!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> The lump felt quite soft.
> 
> I will be keeping an extra eye and giving him more Check overs.


The fuller it gets, the firmer it will be. As it only just appeared the day before, it is quite possible it still felt a bit soft.
The fact that it disappeared just like that still points to a (ruptured) cyst, which was my first thought, anyway.
So glad it was nothing serious.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad it doesn`t sound too serious Sarah


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so pleased to hear that the handsome Frankie's lump has disappeared. Hopefully the abs should clear up any bugs floating around in his system and the poo samples will help to identify what has caused his dire rear. Fingers crossed that he will soon be back to his usual tip top condition.

sending love and hugs to you, Sarah, and your handsome boys


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Sarah that is strange how the lump disappeared but I am glad the vet wasn't overly concerned, I hope you manage to get your samples, I remember when I had to get some from yogi. The poor lad couldn't go to the loo in piece. Lol I hope the ABs work. Give him a hug from me please. 

Viv xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So glad the visit went well & Frankie was a good boy at the vets for you, hopefully that'll be an end to it. Just got to sort out his runny bottom now!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

How strange...well at least the vet didn't seem too worried


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so happy that it appears to have been some sort of cyst and nothing sinister :Happy

Hopefully the ABs will sort everything out!

Lots of kisses to Frankie xxx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Great news Sarah. Hopefully that will be the end of it. Dire rear? Pom poms? Lipstick? I have learned so many new words since I joined the forum! Love it!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad it doesn't seem to be anything to worry about, poor Frankie I hope his dire rear clears up! X


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

So the waspy moth wasn't to blame. If what ever it was popped then the antibiotics should help clear any infection. It clearly was a fast riser and quick to mature to popping. No wonder we are all neurotic, cats keep inventing things to keep us on edge. Good luck with the poop x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

It's appeared again, more towards the front of his leg and not at the side as it was before. Very odd.

Will be keeping extra extra eyes and feelers on him.

He's had some boiled chicken and Metacam.



mudgekin said:


> I'm so glad to hear he got on ok and that there is nothing to worry about. These fur babies will have us all in early graves.





moggie14 said:


> Strange but pleased to hear Frankie is OK. Big kiss from us xx





KCTT said:


> Pleased that it all went well and it looks to nothing too serious. x


Thank you xx



Ragdollsfriend said:


> Oh Frankie Frankie you're such a mystery. I hope AB will help him and no more strange lumps. I'll bring a tin of Kattovit Sensitive for you to try Frank on. It always helps Daisy with the Delhi belly.
> As already said by other lovely people here, good news the vet seemed not overly worried. Well I'm topping up these healing vibes for Frank xx


Thank you and thank you for the Kattovit xx



huckybuck said:


> Oh I'm so pleased, it does sound like it was probably a cyst and the antibiotics will sort that out if it's burst. So glad it didn't hurt him.
> It's such a shame about his dire rear though. But at least he has put on weight and isn't losing it!! And that's after his winter coat has shed!! I hope you can get the samples from him because at least you'd more than likely find out what's causing it.
> 
> Give him a big kiss and say well done from Aunty HB XXXX


Thank you Aunty HB xxxx

I'm so glad he's gained weight 

Hopefully we can sort the dire rear out, I so wish Frank and Seb would you the tray all the time.



Shoshannah said:


> How strange! Maybe it was a cyst that she inadvertently ruptured when feeling it. Glad it doesn't seem to be anything serious.
> 
> If he doesn't go for three days in a row, just collect what you can - even two samples on the same day is better than a single one.


Thank you xx

Thanks for that Shosh, fingers crossed I can get some.



Jiskefet said:


> The fuller it gets, the firmer it will be. As it only just appeared the day before, it is quite possible it still felt a bit soft.
> The fact that it disappeared just like that still points to a (ruptured) cyst, which was my first thought, anyway.
> So glad it was nothing serious.


Thank you xx



Etienne said:


> Glad it doesn`t sound too serious Sarah


Thanks Steve xx



Forester said:


> I'm so pleased to hear that the handsome Frankie's lump has disappeared. Hopefully the abs should clear up any bugs floating around in his system and the poo samples will help to identify what has caused his dire rear. Fingers crossed that he will soon be back to his usual tip top condition.
> 
> sending love and hugs to you, Sarah, and your handsome boys


Thanks Sylv xx



vivien said:


> Hi Sarah that is strange how the lump disappeared but I am glad the vet wasn't overly concerned, I hope you manage to get your samples, I remember when I had to get some from yogi. The poor lad couldn't go to the loo in piece. Lol I hope the ABs work. Give him a hug from me please.
> 
> Viv xx


Thanks Viv xx

I think I've collected a ton of poo since having Roman, I'm a pro poo collector 



Matrod said:


> So glad the visit went well & Frankie was a good boy at the vets for you, hopefully that'll be an end to it. Just got to sort out his runny bottom now!


Thank you xx



ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> How strange...well at least the vet didn't seem too worried


Thank you xx



GingerNinja said:


> I'm so happy that it appears to have been some sort of cyst and nothing sinister :Happy
> 
> Hopefully the ABs will sort everything out!
> 
> Lots of kisses to Frankie xxx


Thank you xx



MydarlingPoppy said:


> Great news Sarah. Hopefully that will be the end of it. Dire rear? Pom poms? Lipstick? I have learned so many new words since I joined the forum! Love it!


Thank you xx

I'm glad you're sticking around  I'm sure they'll be a lot more new words too 



JaimeandBree said:


> Glad it doesn't seem to be anything to worry about, poor Frankie I hope his dire rear clears up! X


Thank you xx



idris said:


> So the waspy moth wasn't to blame. If what ever it was popped then the antibiotics should help clear any infection. It clearly was a fast riser and quick to mature to popping. No wonder we are all neurotic, cats keep inventing things to keep us on edge. Good luck with the poop x


Thank you xx

Waspy moth wasn't to blame


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Pleased vets not so worried Sarah , know you will be still but hoping all will be well for Frankie .... poop schute exam .... ouch , well done Frankie pls be well for your mummy , gentle nose bumps from Oscar and I and (((hugs))) to mum xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just one thing,,some thing in my head says not to take poo samples when he is on ab's as may mask something?? Or I might be going mad....


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

How strange that it has reappeared be sure to keep us all update date Sarah. I would love to know what this pesky thing is for sure. 

Give your beautiful boy a big cuddle and sloppy kisses from me


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> Pleased vets not so worried Sarah , know you will be still but hoping all will be well for Frankie .... poop schute exam .... ouch , well done Frankie pls be well for your mummy , gentle nose bumps from Oscar and I and (((hugs))) to mum xx


Thank you xx



nicolaa123 said:


> Just one thing,,some thing in my head says not to take poo samples when he is on ab's as may mask something?? Or I might be going mad....


You could be right, maybe @Shoshannah can clarify for us, wasn't sure if it was all AB's or just Metronidazole ???



ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> How strange that it has reappeared be sure to keep us all update date Sarah. I would love to know what this pesky thing is for sure.
> 
> Give your beautiful boy a big cuddle and sloppy kisses from me


Thank you xx

Will keep you all updated


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> You could be right, maybe @Shoshannah can clarify for us, wasn't sure if it was all AB's or just Metronidazole ???
> 
> ...


Ah could be the metronidazole..


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope that samples are o k whilst on a/bs. I was asked to take 3 samples in today by the same vet who prescribed a course of ab/s for Dylan.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The elusive lump is back 

Does it feel like Little H's Sarah? the one I think is his chip?
It could have migrated down his leg although I wouldn't have thought they could move around that quickly!!!

And I was just reading about lipomas (in humans) and they can move as well.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Forester said:


> I hope that samples are o k whilst on a/bs. I was asked to take 3 samples in today by the same vet who prescribed a course of ab/s for Dylan.


Oh I hope so Sylv and hope they don't effect Dyl's sample.



huckybuck said:


> The elusive lump is back
> 
> Does it feel like Little H's Sarah? the one I think is his chip?
> It could have migrated down his leg although I wouldn't have thought they could move around that quickly!!!
> ...


It doesn't feel like Little H's, I'd say it more like a soft grape, size of a marble, i would say how it moves there in fluid around it and in it from the softness.

I'm just really puzzled that it can disappear or hide and come back ?????

I'm going to have a Google.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh no it's back  Please move away from the goggle search  You know it's only going to show you some scary examples and it will have nothing really to do with Frank's case.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Oh no it's back  Please move away from the goggle search  You know it's only going to show you some scary examples and it will have nothing really to do with Frank's case.


I'm terrible aren't I? I'm always telling members Google is not your friend and then I go and Google 

I will be good, I promise.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Perhaps its just pushed behind a muscle and reappeared in another spot. A couple of years ago I had a strange " lump" like that. It was removed under GA and turned out to be just a small sack of fluid which had come through a gap between the muscles.
I really don't think that it sounds like anything to worry about. Please don't google . You will end up with your imagination running riot.
Sending ((( hugs ))) for you and gentle strokes for Frankie.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like the cyst is filling up again. Hubby had to have his cyst aspirated 3 times before it stayed away. 
Very annoying but harmless unless causing pain of pressing on some vital parts...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> Sounds like the cyst is filling up again. Hubby had to have his cyst aspirated 3 times before it stayed away.
> Very annoying but harmless unless causing pain of pressing on some vital parts...


JK you are a voice of sanity!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Forester said:


> Perhaps its just pushed behind a muscle and reappeared in another spot. A couple of years ago I had a strange " lump" like that. It was removed under GA and turned out to be just a small sack of fluid which had come through a gap between the muscles.
> I really don't think that it sounds like anything to worry about. Please don't google . You will end up with your imagination running riot.
> Sending ((( hugs ))) for you and gentle strokes for Frankie.





Jiskefet said:


> Sounds like the cyst is filling up again. Hubby had to have his cyst aspirated 3 times before it stayed away.
> Very annoying but harmless unless causing pain of pressing on some vital parts...


This makes sense in what is happening, I do believe it's some kind of cyst and that it isn't anything sinister.

I'm worried because I'm a worrier, but do feel reasurred that my vet isn't concerned.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I would ring your vet this morning and tell them it's back. If your going again on Friday then unless it starts to bother him I would just keep an eye on it until then. Give the antibiotics time to work and I know this is going to be difficult ( would be for me too) try and not keep feeling it  x


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Glad Frank is okay Sarah and hopefully his toilet problems don't last too long either xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

idris said:


> I would ring your vet this morning and tell them it's back. If your going again on Friday then unless it starts to bother him I would just keep an eye on it until then. Give the antibiotics time to work and I know this is going to be difficult ( would be for me too) try and not keep feeling it  x


It's still there this morning, doesn't feel as big. I can see it there, the fur sticks out where it is.

I called them at 8 and left a message to say it was back. Receptionist said she'll get one of the vets to call me as Emma who we saw yesterday is off today. Xx



clairescats said:


> Glad Frank is okay Sarah and hopefully his toilet problems don't last too long either xx


Thanks Claire xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor Frankie I hope the vet calls you soon. It's awful when you have to wait around for a call. Please let us know what they say. Xx


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Erenya said:


> oh blimey! same here, twice when I was 22!! triggered a huge histamine reaction and left me allergic to UV light! annoying blighters!
> 
> Hope you and frankie are ok
> 
> meant to say, was this it?


Sorry to jump in a thread what is this thing? i found something like this years ago but it was fluffier looked like a bumble bee crossed with a moth.

Hope you figure out what's wrong with frankie and it's nothing serious


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I have lumps on both of my wrists which disappear and reappear, my doctor called them ganglions..i think?
its a type of cyst, they dont hurt at al but if i mess around with them too much or knock them on something they pop and that does ache a bit but it doesnt really hurt, occasionally they get big enough to restict my wrist movement and because they are both on the inside of my wrists i just bash them together to get rid of them, sometimes it takes days for them to come back, sometimes hours, 
Seeing as the lump went away and is now back It does sound like a cyst refilling...i hope you can find out what Frankies lump is and i hope hes feeling better soon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Uncle Ralph is doing a home visit shortly and I'm going to ask him to have a look at Little H's. Will let you know what he says.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had a chat with one of the vets, she thinks the lump may have been hiding under a muscle and said this sometimes does happen, it's not unusual for them to disappear and reappear again. She's told me not to worry but any concerns before Friday to call back.

She also said with lumps like this though they seem to be painless and not bother the cat they are best to be removed. 

Still keeping that extra extra eye on Frank. He didn't use the tray overnight, but hoping he does soon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Uncle Ralph had a feel of Little H's and said he "thinks" it's his chip but he's not 100% sure - he said it could be a reaction to his program injection 6 weeks ago. 

Told me to keep an eye on it and if it's still there when he's neutered they will have a look on the Xray they're going to do to see if he has polyps. If it's not the chip then he will investigate it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Frankie  Hope the lump is nothing more than a cyst and can be sorted - my DH had a cyst on his scalp which used to get bigger and smaller, sometimes I'd think it had gone altogether. He had it removed a few years ago and hasn't had a problem since.
Hope Frankie's rear end problems clear up soon too


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Uncle Ralph is doing a home visit shortly and I'm going to ask him to have a look at Little H's. Will let you know what he says.


Show him Holly's spec in her eye Hun!.... Nothing like an interferring Auntie! LOL!!!:Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I've had a chat with one of the vets, she thinks the lump may have been hiding under a muscle and said this sometimes does happen, it's not unusual for them to disappear and reappear again. She's told me not to worry but any concerns before Friday to call back.
> 
> She also said with lumps like this though they seem to be painless and not bother the cat they are best to be removed.
> 
> Still keeping that extra extra eye on Frank. He didn't use the tray overnight, but hoping he does soon.


I don't think the lump is anything sinister Hun! but you were right to get the Vet to looks and keep an eye on him! let us know how it goes. Big hugs!:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Uncle Ralph had a feel of Little H's and said he "thinks" it's his chip but he's not 100% sure - he said it could be a reaction to his program injection 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Told me to keep an eye on it and if it's still there when he's neutered they will have a look on the Xray they're going to do to see if he has polyps. If it's not the chip then he will investigate it.


Glad Uncle Ralph had a feel of H's lump. Hopefully it's nothing to be concerned about and its just his chip or reaction to the injection.



lymorelynn said:


> Poor Frankie  Hope the lump is nothing more than a cyst and can be sorted - my DH had a cyst on his scalp which used to get bigger and smaller, sometimes I'd think it had gone altogether. He had it removed a few years ago and hasn't had a problem since.
> Hope Frankie's rear end problems clear up soon too


Thanks Lynn

I'm glad your husband hasn't had any issues since its been removed.



Soozi said:


> Show him Holly's spec in her eye Hun!.... Nothing like an interferring Auntie! LOL!!!:Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


Roman has a couple of specs in his left eye, they've always been there, his breeders vet said it was nothing to worry about and my own vet said the same.

You can see the one at the top in this pic, he's also got one at the bottom of that eye but it's smaller.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Glad Uncle Ralph had a feel of H's lump. Hopefully it's nothing to be concerned about and its just his chip or reaction to the injection.
> 
> Thanks Lynn
> 
> ...


Yes I can see it @sarahecp!! I'm glad it's nothing to worry about! I worry about everything! LOL!!!:Sorry xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Yes I can see it @sarahecp!! I'm glad it's nothing to worry about! I worry about everything! LOL!!!:Sorry xxx


You're not alone! Born worrier me, worry that I worry! :Nailbiting


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Specks in eyes are okay if they are always there, but any that appear and/or change should be checked further.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry I don't really want to hijack your thread Sarah - but thanks for the pic of Roman.

Aunty Soozi with everything that was going on this morning I forgot to ask about her eye (I did utilise Uncle Ralph quite a bit whilst he was here).
I will add it on my list for her next visit or I may send him the link to the pics in the meantime.
I hate hassling @Shoshannah for her opinion but I do value it a lot!!!
The spec has been there for quite a while (I took this one about 6 months ago) although it is more noticeable in the thread pics.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/holly-is-addicted.400536/#post-1064192584


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's probably just me Hun! the spec looks the same in both photos so it hasn't changed! a good thing I would think and that is is absolutely nothing! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't mind HB  ask away 

I agree with Soozi, it does look the same


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi @sarahecp just catching up with this thread, sorry it has come back, hopefully it's nothing serious and the ABs sort it out. Poor Frankie boy, hope your tummy gets better soon xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

idris said:


> God's :Sorry I'm dangerous:Shy it was another thread, I read both and then oddly merged them In to one
> 
> Sigh! I'll go and hide under a rock now.:Sorry


This has happened to me. I think it is some flaw in the new site.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> This has happened to me. I think it is some flaw in the new site.


I concur it has to be the sites fault


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm glad it doesn't sound like anything too serious. Hope he will be okay.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Most pigmented spots in eyes are just that: harmless spots of pigment. A small proportion are melanomas. I tend to offer two options: monitor or refer. If it's been there a while and not changed, I'm happy with the former. If it's new, or has been growing or changing, I push more for the latter if it's financially and logistically possible.

Each case is different. You could ask Ralph when you're ready, or perhaps send the photos over as you say and see what he thinks. It can be difficult for some first-opinion vets to make or exclude the diagnosis because it often requires more specialist equipment like a slit lamp, and ultrasound of the eyeball which he may or may not be comfortable interpreting (not sure I would, TBH).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Most pigmented spots in eyes are just that: harmless spots of pigment. A small proportion are melanomas. I tend to offer two options: monitor or refer. If it's been there a while and not changed, I'm happy with the former. If it's new, or has been growing or changing, I push more for the latter if it's financially and logistically possible.
> 
> Each case is different. You could ask Ralph when you're ready, or perhaps send the photos over as you say and see what he thinks. It can be difficult for some first-opinion vets to make or exclude the diagnosis because it often requires more specialist equipment like a slit lamp, and ultrasound of the eyeball which he may or may not be comfortable interpreting (not sure I would, TBH).


Thank you again Shosh. I think I'll try to go back and have a look at old photos and see when it first appeared. Then I'll ask Ralph to have a look when I next take her in. My feeling is that it's been there a while (year or more) but I will double check.

Another online consultation fee I owe!!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

:Bag


huckybuck said:


> Thank you again Shosh. I think I'll try to go back and have a look at old photos and see when it first appeared. Then I'll ask Ralph to have a look when I next take her in. My feeling is that it's been there a while (year or more) but I will double check.
> 
> Another online consultation fee I owe!!!!!


I wished I hadn't mentioned it Hun I don't want you to worry as it's probably really nothing to be concerned about. xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just a little update, Frank's lump is still there, still not bothering him and still no poo! He's had boiled chicken for breakfast and still refusing the pro kolin



Soozi said:


> :Bag
> I wished I hadn't mentioned it Hun I don't want you to worry as it's probably really nothing to be concerned about. xxx


You did, because you care xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Frankie, stop worrying your mother!! At least the poo has stopped, Matilda hates pro kolin too :Bored.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Come on Frankie, give your Mum a sample! And aunty HB wants to see it on her thread!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sending poo vibes for Frankie as well as wishes that the " lump" will disappear, never to be seen again.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Just a little update, Frank's lump is still there, still not bothering him and still no poo! He's had boiled chicken for breakfast and still refusing the pro kolin
> 
> You did, because you care xx


Hope you get a nice poo soon Hun! Is the lump in the same place Sarah? is it smaller? bigger? Hope all's well soon hun! Always a worry! XXX:Wideyed


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Come on Frankie, give your Mum a sample! And aunty HB wants to see it on her thread!


I had a lovely poo of Liddy's this morning from the garden and forgot to take a pic of it! xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Come on Frankie, give your Mum a sample! And aunty HB wants to see it on her thread!


I've told Frank he needs to do one especially for Aunty HB and the thread :Smuggrin :Smuggrin



Soozi said:


> Hope you get a nice poo soon Hun! Is the lump in the same place Sarah? is it smaller? bigger? Hope all's well soon hun! Always a worry! XXX:Wideyed


It was still in the same place this morning and feels the same size, not got any bigger.



Soozi said:


> I had a lovely poo of Liddy's this morning from the garden and forgot to take a pic of it! xxx


You need to get snapping that poo! :Snaphappy :Snaphappy


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope Frankie gives you a sample soon Sarah. i hope Frankies lump goes down soon Hun give him a big hug from me 

Viv xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Uncle Ralph had a feel of Little H's and said he "thinks" it's his chip but he's not 100% sure - he said it could be a reaction to his program injection 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Told me to keep an eye on it and if it's still there when he's neutered they will have a look on the Xray they're going to do to see if he has polyps. If it's not the chip then he will investigate it.


If it feels like a grain of rice, it is his chip.
I can feel Romeo's, too.

Freaked me out till I realized what it was
Not a clue why it decided to go walkabout in his neck...


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi @sarahecp sorry to check for any updates so late, just crazy busy at work. Sending lots of good vibes and especially great poo vibes  I hope the lump won't bother Frankie or his vet. And I know you keep your extra extra eye so all will be OK. Hugs xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Still no poo? Come on Frankie, we're all waiting!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi @sarahecp sorry to check for any updates so late, just crazy busy at work. Sending lots of good vibes and especially great poo vibes  I hope the lump won't bother Frankie or his vet. And I know you keep your extra extra eye so all will be OK. Hugs xx


Thanks hun  xx

Lump still there, same size but feels a little harder.

I've been trying to get a photo, so difficult with Frank being black and need him next to a light background, I have managed a couple, they are not great but can see there is something there protruding.



JaimeandBree said:


> Still no poo? Come on Frankie, we're all waiting!


Woohoo!! We have a poo!   

It's not as watery as the last time he went in the tray, but still dire rear.

One sample collected, 2 more to go!

Here are a couple of pics. You can see the lump protruding on the left hand side.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, I can understand why you are concerned Sarah. Humans are strange, fancy getting excited just because your pet has a poo, nice one Frank :Cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope you manage to fulfil your "poo order" ........ we talk about some strange stuff on here 

How strange that the lump has reformed again,sorry cant offer any help on it at all x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so glad he's poo'd!!!!
Well done Frankie.

I can see the lump as well. It's bigger than I expected but I hope he's still not bothered about you touching it. 

How long has he got to go on his antibiotics now?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frank really isn't bothered by it, and doesn't mind me touching it. 

Vet gave Convenia jab, long acting AB, she said it will last 10-14 days, he's still having metacam, once a day until tomorrow and we'll then see what the vet says.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Frank really isn't bothered by it, and doesn't mind me touching it.
> 
> Vet gave Convenia jab, long acting AB, she said it will last 10-14 days, he's still having metacam, once a day until tomorrow and we'll then see what the vet says.


I can see the lump clearly Hun but it looks quite big I can't help feeling it is some sort of cyst popping up like that! Talking out the top of my head now but would it be possible for the vet to take a needle biopsy of the fluid to test? My last girl had a lump about that size on her flank near her back leg which was more noticable when she lay on her side, the Vet said it was a fatty cyst and she could remove it if I wanted but I didn't as it didn't bother her and didn't change in size or shape. Glad you got that poo sample! albeit a runny one. Let us know how it goes! Big hugs to you all and healing vibes coming your way! XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

We're back at the vets tomorrow at 5pm, I'm going to ask if they can take some biopsies. I'm not happy at the fact that the vet we saw on Monday couldn't tell me what it was, ok she reassured me that she didn't think it was anything to worry about but I am worried. She wasn't our usual vet but she was nice enough, we're seeing yet another different one we've not seen before so hoping she can give me some answers. 

As I've said before that what worries me even more is Frank's age, going by what the rescue told us and that he's been with us 6 1/2 years he's 10 and a half but I do believe he's a lot older and if they wanted to remove it another worry is him having a GA and so soon after the last one which was December last year for his teeth extractions. But if it's safer to remove rather than cause problems in the future I will go for it. 

We'll see what the vet says tomorrow. 

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> We're back at the vets tomorrow at 5pm, I'm going to ask if they can take some biopsies. I'm not happy at the fact that the vet we saw on Monday couldn't tell me what it was, ok she reassured me that she didn't think it was anything to worry about but I am worried. She wasn't our usual vet but she was nice enough, we're seeing yet another different one we've not seen before so hoping she can give me some answers.
> 
> As I've said before that what worries me even more is Frank's age, going by what the rescue told us and that he's been with us 6 1/2 years he's 10 and a half but I do believe he's a lot older and if they wanted to remove it another worry is him having a GA and so soon after the last one which was December last year for his teeth extractions. But if it's safer to remove rather than cause problems in the future I will go for it.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for wanting answers as regards a diagnosis so insist on tests prefferably without a GA. My Picolina had her lump over two years without change and if it's any consolation it had nothing to do with her Lymphoma. Good luck for tomorrow sweetie! I won't say don't worry because I know you will. XXX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad Frankie has poo'd! The lump is quite noticeable I can understand why you're concerned hopefully the vet can give you a bit more of an answer tomorrow, good luck!xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> We're back at the vets tomorrow at 5pm, I'm going to ask if they can take some biopsies. I'm not happy at the fact that the vet we saw on Monday couldn't tell me what it was, ok she reassured me that she didn't think it was anything to worry about but I am worried. She wasn't our usual vet but she was nice enough, we're seeing yet another different one we've not seen before so hoping she can give me some answers.
> 
> As I've said before that what worries me even more is Frank's age, going by what the rescue told us and that he's been with us 6 1/2 years he's 10 and a half but I do believe he's a lot older and if they wanted to remove it another worry is him having a GA and so soon after the last one which was December last year for his teeth extractions. But if it's safer to remove rather than cause problems in the future I will go for it.
> 
> ...


My first cat who has passed now had a GA at 15 to have a lump removed from just above his eye and like you Sarah i was so worried before during after just all the time. Thankfully he was okay and made a full recovery to be honest when we brought him home he acted like nothing had happened to him and i had new grey hairs for no reason . Im sure if Frank has to go in and have the lumped removed he will be fine but i know doesn't stop us from worrying x


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I really hope the vet visit goes well. I'm hoping the vet can give you answers and that it's nothing serious.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

How odd, the fact that it's noticeable in your photo means it's bigger than I thought. Poor Frankie - sending lots of positive vibes for tomorrows vet visit xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow! That does look quite big. I hope you manage to get to the bottom of exactly what it is. I would be worrying too. 

Pleased you got some poo. LOL! I gave one of my cats, who had diarrhoea, some Prokolin and it made him 100 times worse. He went from sloppy poo to pooping through the eye of a needle. I don't rate the stuff at all.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just caught up with this your thread.
So sorry to hear Frank has got a Lump. Hope everything will go well for him tomorrow at the vets.
Sending positive and Healing vibes for him xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just had a thought(happens occasionally) I know you said Frankie had some poo probs before he got the convenia inj but it is possible this has not helped.
Has he had it before,Meeko had 2 weeks of the dires after a convenia inj,seemingly a side effect in some animals.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xx

You can see how I first thought it was a bone by how much it protrudes.

It has stayed in the same place since it appeared again on Monday evening after our vet visit. It defiantly doesn't feel any bigger but it is harder than it first was.

I came home to another Frank poo in the tray more runnier than the one this morning. Managed to collect a little bit, had a mission of picking out the oko 

@Sacremist Pro Kolin did nothing for Roman's dire rear either.

@buffie you might be right, though he's had the convenia a few times before and he's been ok and I know metacam can also cause dire rear, so maybe it could be the cause.


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Poor Frankie. Sending lots of healing vibes and hugs to you. X


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all  xx
> 
> You can see how I first thought it was a bone by how much it protrudes.
> 
> ...


Poor Frankie ,he really is having a rotten time of it,sending some special positive vibes to you both x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow it's bigger than I expected, I can see why you thought it was a bone. good luck at the vets tomorrow x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like a cyst filling up with fluid.
If the vet aspirates it with a needle, you will know what is inside: clear fluid, pus, blood, fat, fibrous tissue or whatever, and you can take it from there...


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow Sarah & Frank. Maybe this other vet will look at the lump with a fresh pair of eyes and will come up with a good action plan. Btw, my angel Leo had 3 lumps removed under GA when he was 13 yrs old. I was worried sick but the lumps were getting bigger and our lovely vet suggested the op. All went well and the lumps were nothing sinister. 
Sending lots of healing vibes x


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it on the joint? Could he have knocked it and that's caused a swelling..could they scan the area? I would be asking for a biopsy too to be on safe side..

Sending more positive vibes.....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> Is it on the joint? Could he have knocked it and that's caused a swelling..could they scan the area? I would be asking for a biopsy too to be on safe side..
> 
> Sending more positive vibes.....


A biopsy can only be done if there is solid tissue inside, and there probably isn't. An aspirate will acquire fluid and/or cells, no matter if the contents is fluid or tissue, and cytology on the aspirate will be just as conclusive as a biopsy. Moreover, aspiration with a sufficiently big syringe will suffice to empty a cyst.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again all  xx

@nicolaa123 I thought about that too but it's not on a joint.

Frank has just had some boiled fish and is now off to bed.

Will update you all tomorrow xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think JKF has the right idea - though I'm squeamish. 
Hopefully they could give him some local anaesthetic cream or something first?
Good luck tomorrow with both the lump and the poop, we'll be keeping everything crossed!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Paws crossed here for Frankie xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I think JKF has the right idea - though I'm squeamish.
> Hopefully they could give him some local anaesthetic cream or something first?
> Good luck tomorrow with both the lump and the poop, we'll be keeping everything crossed!





JaimeandBree said:


> Paws crossed here for Frankie xxx


Thank you both xxxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Golly, that is bigger than I was imagining.

If Frankie tolerates it (and most do just fine, TBH), an FNA might be an idea (fine needle aspirate). A needle is inserted into the lump and the syringe is sucked, ideally repositioning the needle a couple of times to access different parts of the lump. It may be a little uncomfortable, but is usually not much worse than having a regular injection.

If there is fluid, it will obviously be drained through the FNA. If not, smears of the cells can be made for cytology. In many cases, this can give us an idea - but it's not conclusive. With an FNA we're looking at a small sample of cells, not the entire lump. Sometimes the lab (or vet themself, if they're savvy with the microscope) can make an exact diagnosis from an FNA. Other times, it's a case of: "nothing much to see here, we can monitor this for a bit and check again," or a "hmmm... not sure, but I don't like the look of those cells. We'd better remove this."

It's not wrong to proceed with a full removal and biopsy if that's what you want, no matter what the suspected diagnosis.

I don't like lumps in cats - they worry me much more than in dogs - but lots of them are still absolutely nothing to worry about. I think you're doing the right thing in getting it checked again if it's not going down quickly and is concerning you.

Best of luck.  xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Golly, that is bigger than I was imagining.
> 
> If Frankie tolerates it (and most do just fine, TBH), an FNA might be an idea (fine needle aspirate). A needle is inserted into the lump and the syringe is sucked, ideally repositioning the needle a couple of times to access different parts of the lump. It may be a little uncomfortable, but is usually not much worse than having a regular injection.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Shosh  @Shoshannah xxx

I don't like lumps either, I always think the worst, it could be something and nothing, but I'm such a worrier.

Frank hates the carrier but he's as good as gold at the vets, just doesn't like his temp taken, but I don't think any cats do. So hopefully he'll be fine with the vet doing a FNA.

The vet we are seeing this evening I've not seen before, she's quite new, so will be nice to see and talk over with someone different and let her know my concerns.

It's still there, I can see it, I've given it a little feel and it's the same.

No Frank poo in the tray if he doesn't go by the time we have our appt I'll go with the 2 samples I've already got.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear things haven't sorted themselves with your gorgeous boy. I worried myself silly when we didn't know what Oscar's lumps were, so you have my wholehearted sympathy. Hope all goes well at the vet. X


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck today hun x what time is your appointment today? I'll have my fingers crossed for your appointment but obviously I can't have them crossed all day because I would get no work done and I will look a bit odd :Wacky


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MinkyMadam said:


> I'm so sorry to hear things haven't sorted themselves with your gorgeous boy. I worried myself silly when we didn't know what Oscar's lumps were, so you have my wholehearted sympathy. Hope all goes well at the vet. X





idris said:


> Good luck today hun x what time is your appointment today? I'll have my fingers crossed for your appointment but obviously I can't have them crossed all day because I would get no work done and I will look a bit odd :Wacky


Thank you both xxx

Our appointment is at 5pm so I'm wishing the to day to go quick.


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Good luck today. It's such a pity your appointment isn't until 5pm. It's a long time to wait when you're sick with worry. Give Frankie a big hug from me. I won't tell you not to worry as I know I would be doing the same. X


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck today, im keeping everything crossed that the vet knows what it is and can get rid of it quickly...sending love and purrs to you and Frankie. x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck Frankie xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Sending you healing vibes for Frankie. Hope it all goes well at the vet today.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you  xx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good luck for today x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Will be waiting for news about Frankie later, good luck x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

chloe1975 said:


> Good luck for today x





oliviarussian said:


> Will be waiting for news about Frankie later, good luck x


Thank you both  xx

I'm not that busy at work today and it's dragging  might try to sneak off half hour earlier, I can be home by 3:30 if I do and keep myself busy until we have to leave.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm sure all will be OK and the lump can be dealt with one way or another! I do hope they can aspirate it! Good luck Hun I am thinking of you, it's so hard to focus on anything when you feel anxious but it's nor long before you can find out what's what with Frankie! Hope he does a fresh poo! I will keep looking in to see how it went.
Hugs Lovie!
XXX


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck to you both today, we have our fingers and paws crossed for answers and good news xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Everything tightly crossed here for a good news update


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Topping up positive vibes. Hugs xx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck for today! all fingers and paws are crossed here for you xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have been sitting here thinking positive thoughts,keeping everything crossed that you get an answer and that it is nothing to worry about.xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've just looked in in the hope of some news. I've been thinking of you and Frank all day and sending lots of positive vibes.

xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you xxx

We're back. Vet was lovely, she said she doesn't like lumps! And she didn't like this one.

She said that doing a FNA sometimes gives a false negative and would prefer the lump to be removed and biopsies taken and analysed. But she would do the FNA if I wanted her to, she tried but Frank got far to stressed and upset and started panting  she didn't want to continue to stress him even more.

I've agreed that the lump needs to be removed and he's going in on Wednesday to have it done.

I asked her what she thought it could be and she said she wasn't sure, it could be a sarcoma, a malignant or benign mass. But told me to try and not worry.

The two poo samples were fine to be sent off to be analysed.

So more waiting!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh Sarah not the news we we were all hoping for  ,
Don't quite know what to say ,no point in saying try not to worry,of course you are going to worry.
Hopefully it will prove to be nothing sinister, we will have everything crossed for both you and Frankie xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you xxx
> 
> We're back. Vet was lovely, she said she doesn't like lumps! And she didn't like this one.
> 
> ...


Oh Hun! she sounds like a thorough Vet! I think you have made the right decision to get the lump removed if the Vet advises it! I know it's more worry and waiting but the way it came up so quickly I really feel it won't be anything sinister! Please try not to get ahead of yourself! Big hugs being sent!







XXX


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you xxx
> 
> We're back. Vet was lovely, she said she doesn't like lumps! And she didn't like this one.
> 
> ...


Oh Sarah .

You're bound to worry but please try to think that vets do tend to give you the worst case scenario , just in case. Wednesday may seem like a lifetime away but it won't be long . Once you know , for sure, what the lump is you will be able to tackle it appropriately. That's far better than messing around with possible treatments, on the off chance. You did the right thing to ask for biopsy asap.

I know that I've told you about my lump which my GP was concerned about. It turned out to be nothing serious. Fingers , and everything else crossed that Frankie's will be the same.

Sending huge hugs for you and positive vibes for Frankie.

xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Sarah poor you and poor Frankie. He must of been so frightened bless him and you too were probably stressed out. I hope the lump isn't something sinister. Give Frankie a hug from me please.

Viv xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Not the best news but still not damming. Im sorry it's not something that could get sorted today. X it's a worry ,you cant help but think of wrotten scenarios, just try and balance them with good ones roll on Wednesday.xxx .


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well I think it's better off than on and if and its a very big if it's something bad you have caught it very very early and they always say that the earlier the better..but as I said that is only an if.

You know the rules tho..NO GOOGLE is allowed!

I'm here whenever you need me xx

Topping up them vibes..


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh dear not the best news but not the worst!!

Sending lots of loving vibes your way. Try not to worry too much xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Not the news I was hoping for but it sounds like the right decision to have it removed. I know it's hard but try not to worry hun, I have everything crossed for you and Frankie xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry Frankie's got to have an op, but at least you know whatever it is will be gone for good after that and no more worriying xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks all  xx

I feel quite sick to be honest  it wasn't what I was expecting to hear. I know it's not bad news and it's not good either and I can't help but worry. 

I know I've made the right decision to have it removed and it's the best thing just in case and to be on the safe side. I'll be glad when Wednesday is here and over with and hopefully I've worried over nothing. 


I won't be googling, I promise  

Frankie and I thank you all for all the well wishes and positive vibes and for being here for us xxxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry it wasn't the news you wanted but you have absolutely made the right decision to have it removed as you will get a definitive diagnosis of what it is and get Frankie the right treatment if any is needed. Hopefully it will be a harmless lump and the removal is all that is needed x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no.. I wasn't expecting this at all either 

Hun , there's absolutely no point worrying when you don't know what it is yet. It's no good to you and no good to Frankie either.

I'm really pleased the vet wants to take it out anyway (she sounds much better than the last one) and to be honest she's right in that if you had managed to do the FNA you may still have wanted it taken out whatever the outcome. At least it's not too long to wait. Try not to worry about the GA, our old ginger boy had an op aged 17 1/2 and coped just fine!!
I'm still keeping everything crossed it's absolutely nothing and will be sending out lots of positive happy wishes to the universe that he is a completely healthy boy!!!

How is he in himself? I know the poo isn't great but is he eating ok? Did the vet weigh him?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Lots of hugs Sarah and echo @nicolaa123 NO GOOGLE !! gentle nose bumps Frankie xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

KCTT said:


> Sorry it wasn't the news you wanted but you have absolutely made the right decision to have it removed as you will get a definitive diagnosis of what it is and get Frankie the right treatment if any is needed. Hopefully it will be a harmless lump and the removal is all that is needed x


Thank you xx



huckybuck said:


> Oh no.. I wasn't expecting this at all either
> 
> Hun , there's absolutely no point worrying when you don't know what it is yet. It's no good to you and no good to Frankie either.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun xx

He's fine in himself, was chasing Seb around the garden earlier  now having a snooze on the cat tree, eating well and his weight was the same as Monday.



Azriel391 said:


> Lots of hugs Sarah and echo @nicolaa123 NO GOOGLE !! gentle nose bumps Frankie xxx


Thank you xx

And I haven't been googling


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Big hugs lovely and chin up xxx


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

fingers and paws crossed here for the little man on weds! I'm sure he'll be just fine, but know you'll be worrying anyway!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> He's fine in himself, was chasing Seb around the garden earlier  now having a snooze on the cat tree, eating well and his weight was the same as Monday.


Eating well and not losing any weight are all really positive signs. As well as being active and not caring if you touch the lump.
He really doesn't sound as if it's bothering him and I'm sure the dire rear isn't linked either.

Always here and and at the end of the phone too - but you know that xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Poor Frankie...

Yes, it could be some kind of tumour, even sarcoma, but it is definitely not the first thing I would think of in this case. It appeared far too suddenly for a tumour, and even if a tumour would develop THIS quickly, it would not suddenly stop growing and stay the same size. A tumour developing at this rate would by now have had the size of a tennis ball.
There is always the possibility the tumour was there before, but hiding in a fold of his skin... but again, it is not the first thing I would think of. I still think cyst, abscess or haematoma.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Big hugs lovely and chin up xxx


Thanks xx



smiler84 said:


> fingers and paws crossed here for the little man on weds! I'm sure he'll be just fine, but know you'll be worrying anyway!


Thank you xx



huckybuck said:


> Eating well and not losing any weight are all really positive signs. As well as being active and not caring if you touch the lump.
> He really doesn't sound as if it's bothering him and I'm sure the dire rear isn't linked either.
> 
> Always here and and at the end of the phone too - but you know that xx


I know you are  thank you xxx

This is what I've been thinking about, I start to feel a bit better when I think of all the positives.



Jiskefet said:


> Poor Frankie...
> 
> Yes, it could be some kind of tumour, even sarcoma, but it is definitely not the first thing I would think of in this case. It appeared far too suddenly for a tumour, and even if a tumour would develop THIS quickly, it would not suddenly stop growing and stay the same size. A tumour developing at this rate would by now have had the size of a tennis ball.
> There is always the possibility the tumour was there before, but hiding in a fold of his skin... but again, it is not the first thing I would think of. I still think cyst, abscess or haematoma.


Thanks x

I hope you're right.


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm so sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for today. I think getting the lump removed sounds the best thing to do. You must be worn out with worry. Big hugs to you and little Frank. Hang on in there. X


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Chin up Hun. Like you I hate waiting and it's so hard not to worry but please stay positive. Did the vet check if the lump seemed loose under the skin? I guess it might have been as it disappered once. 
Sending new waves of strong healing vibes xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MydarlingPoppy said:


> I'm so sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for today. I think getting the lump removed sounds the best thing to do. You must be worn out with worry. Big hugs to you and little Frank. Hang on in there. X


Thank you xx



Ragdollsfriend said:


> Chin up Hun. Like you I hate waiting and it's so hard not to worry but please stay positive. Did the vet check if the lump seemed loose under the skin? I guess it might have been as it disappered once.
> Sending new waves of strong healing vibes xx


Thanks Hun xx

She didn't mention about it seeming loose under the skin, I guess it would be too, but she said she thought it odd that it disappeared.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm I'm thinking that too…if it was a growth of some sort or tumour surely it wouldn't disappear or move as it has been?

I'm with JKF and leaning toward something else and combined with his behaviour and general well remaining very hopeful!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@sarahecp I agree with the others for a lump to present it self so quickly does not sound like a tumour! You will worry whatever anyone says but I think you might be worrying needlessly! Chin up Hun the old lump will soon be gone and I think Frankie will be fine! How are his poos today?:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss XXX


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Sarah

I'm sorry to hear about the developments with lovely Frankie 

It does sound strange that the lump is so mobile and that it appeared so quickly. Good luck for Wednesday and hugs to you and Frank xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

If it feels smooth under the skin its a good sign.

When I had my lump, the GP told me that the one thing in its favour was that it felt smooth. As you know it was completely harmless.

Sending more hugs for you and positive vibes for Frankie.
xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It almost sounds like an allergic reaction to a vaccine, has he recently had a booster? They can get quite big, smooth, mobile lumps which go down after a few weeks, Pixie had this reaction to her first jabs.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry not been around today so just catching up.

Thanks again everyone  xx

I feel more positive about things today :Happy I'm still worried but that is just me!

Touching the lump it does feel smooth, it still feels the same size, doesn't feel any harder or softer.

No more poo's!

@Treaclesmum his booster was last December.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Just catching up.

Sorry to hear about poor Frankie; but I think proceeding with surgery makes sense if getting a good FNA sample wasn't possible for him. As I said before, lumps on kitty cats do bother me more than lumps on dogs, in general. If it was Bagpuss, I'd be doing exactly what you are: removal and histology.

He'll be fine waiting until Wednesday, try not to worry.  xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Just catching up.
> 
> Sorry to hear about poor Frankie; but I think proceeding with surgery makes sense if getting a good FNA sample wasn't possible for him. As I said before, lumps on kitty cats do bother me more than lumps on dogs, in general. If it was Bagpuss, I'd be doing exactly what you are: removal and histology.
> 
> He'll be fine waiting until Wednesday, try not to worry.  xxx


Thanks Shosh  xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My little black bear is still doing ok, the lump is still the same and he still had dire rear. Hopefully we should get some of the poo sample results back later this week.

He's going in for his lump removal tomorrow morning, I'll be taking him in for 07:45, not sure what time they'll be operating, I've also asked for pre-op bloods to be done, though he did have them done back in December when he had his extractions, but prefer to again to be on the safe side. 

So, no food after 8 this evening, he's not going to be my friend tonight and will be even worse in the morning when I need to feed Seb and Ro and he can't have any brekkie  

Please can Frankie has some of those PF positive vibes for tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sending every good wish for Frankie's op tomorrow xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Paws fingers and everything else crossed for Frankie in the JB house, hugs xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> My little black bear is still doing ok, the lump is still the same and he still had dire rear. Hopefully we should get some of the poo sample results back later this week.
> 
> He's going in for his lump removal tomorrow morning, I'll be taking him in for 07:45, not sure what time they'll be operating, I've also asked for pre-op bloods to be done, though he did have them done back in December when he had his extractions, but prefer to again to be on the safe side.
> 
> ...


Sending Frankie lots of positive vibes for tomorrow Sarah I will be thinking of you and Frankie. I am here if you need me just phone me Hun

Viv xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through all this worry. I sincerely hope all goes well tomorrow and the biopsy results are good news and not bad. Sending lots of positive healing vibes to Frankie.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I feel for you Sarah. I remember the night before Oscar's op to remove his mast cell tumour, it's so stressful. I also hate being 'the bad guy' and having to fast one of mine overnight. But I just keep reminding myself - it's tough love, not pleasant, but in their best interests. All the best for tomorrow. Loads of positive vibes here for you and your gorgeous boy. X


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Will be thinking of you and Frankie tomorrow xxx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

@sarahecp , I've saved up every positive vibe that I have for Frankie ever since I've known about his "op" tomorrow. I hope, with all my heart, that his lump will turn out to be nothing to worry about. Will you be leaving work early to collect him once he's recovered from his GA?

Sending love and ((( hugs ))) as well as those vibes.

xxxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@sarahecp I also have been thinking about Frankie's op tomorrow I think all the worry will be for nothing. Thinking of you sweetie I know you will worry until it's all over. Big hugs! XXX


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Will be Thinking of you both tomorrow. Positive Vibes are on the way.
xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I was thinking about Frankie today. I hope everything goes well tomorrow. Sending Frankie lots and lots of positive vibes.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

All the best for tomorrow, I hope everything goes smoothly & it turns out to be nothing serious. I think you're doing the right thing having it removed, I'd be doing the same. Starving them is the worst, he'll soon forgive you when he's back home tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you both xx


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Best wishes to you and to Frankie for tomorrow. 
All paws here are firmly crossed for good news.
xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Best wishes for Frankiewankiewoowoo.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Lots of healing vibes from me and lots of healing headbutts from Tipsy. Will be watching tomorrow for updates x


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Somehow ive only just seen this thread, sending millions of positive vibes for frankie tomorrow x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lots of positive vibes for Frankie tomorrow xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the thoughts, good luck wishes and positive vibes xx

Frank is just having his early supper and I've given him a bit extra 



Forester said:


> @sarahecp , I've saved up every positive vibe that I have for Frankie ever since I've known about his "op" tomorrow. I hope, with all my heart, that his lump will turn out to be nothing to worry about. Will you be leaving work early to collect him once he's recovered from his GA?
> 
> Sending love and ((( hugs ))) as well as those vibes.
> 
> xxxx


I'm going to work through lunch so I can still leave my normal time, OH should be home from work around 4:30 so will collect him then.



Shoshannah said:


> Best wishes for Frankiewankiewoowoo.


I like Frankiewankiewoowoo  I do call him Frankuswankus sometimes


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope all goes well with Frankie tomorrow. It doesn't matter that our rational mind tell us that it will be fine, it's our other mind that sends us into panic when our babies are at the vet.

Lots of vibes and head butts


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

awwww frankie, you'll be fine! Now don't give your hooman mum too much of a hard time for missing breakfast!!!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good luck to you and Frankie for tomorrow. I know its easy to say don't worry but its natural to be anxious. I was in a bit of a state when Tully and Chilli went for their spay a couple of weeks ago and when Rhubarb had her ear tumour removed. I am sure he will be okay but it is always hard when it is our fur babies xx Big hugs to you both x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

A truck load of positive vibes on their way for you both,hope everything goes well with Frankie and that he isn't to cross with you for making him miss his breakfast tomorrow.xx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Lots and lots of positive vibes and hugs for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and Frankie. Big hugs xx.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck for tomorrow, I really hope tomorrow will say tat tar to the lump and its mystery. X


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Lots of positive vibes for you and Frankiewoo tomorrow. I'm sure he'll forgive you for missing breakfast xxx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow! 

I know it's not the same but I was amazed at how week Gipsy coped and also how well (and quickly) she healed from the surgery. I'm sure Frankie will be fine xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

i've been thinking of you @sarahecp & Frank intensely since Saturday. best of luck on Wednesday! Sending lots of positive vibes!!! Can't tell you not to worry  Just please give him a good luck kiss from me in the morning :Kiss

Will have everything crossed tomorrow until I hear from you. Virtual hug - the biggest one ever xx


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

fingers and paws crossed here for handsome frankie!


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Fingers and paws crossed here too for lovely Frankie. I think the morning is the worst time when you can't feed their rumbly tumblies. He will forgive you though.

I'll be thinking of you, and Frankie, tomorrow.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all  xx xx

I will give Frank extra kisses and hugs 

I am worried and scared about and for my little man, I keep telling myself it will all be ok.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Crikey - I stopped reading this thread when the lump disappeared early on because I thought it was all sorted, and only realised tonight that the thread was still around, so have just read through it all. I do hope everything is ok with Frankie and that it all goes well for him.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

You're bound to be worried & scared, it's bad enough them having an operation without the added worry of what the lump might be. I wish you both all the luck in the world & give Frankie a big kiss from me. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow hun. Please please please text me and let me know how he is. Hugs and kisses for both of you xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you xx



huckybuck said:


> Good luck for tomorrow hun. Please please please text me and let me know how he is. Hugs and kisses for both of you xxx


Thanks hun, I will text you tomorrow, I promise and let you know xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Crikey - I stopped reading this thread when the lump disappeared early on because I thought it was all sorted, and only realised tonight that the thread was still around, so have just read through it all. I do hope everything is ok with Frankie and that it all goes well for him.


Me too. I stopped reading when I thought the crisis was over.

Best wishes to both you and Frankie. I'm sure things will go well, it's the waiting that's so awful. Hugs x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Thinking of you and Franck today, Sarah. I will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck today - big hugs for you and Frankie xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Hope all goes well today for both you and Frankie

(((Sarah)))


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck to you and Frankie today, will be thinking of you both xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Good luck again for today Sarah and Frankie, I'll be waiting for news with bated breath xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope everything goes well today. Thinking of you Sarah big hugs 

Viv xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Good luck today Frankie. Everything will be fine, it just has to be! Hugs x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again all xx

Frankie wasn't a happy boy this morning  I dropped him off at 7:45.

Vet has just called, they've done the pre-op bloods, all was ok except the kidneys, the creatine levels are showing elevated and he is also dehydrated. I mentioned that the levels were elevated in December when he had his extractions and they put that down to him being starved overnight. They are going to put him on fluids, remove the lump and also do investigation's for kidney disease.

She will call to update me later.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the update Sarah. Poor Frankie, he must have been wondering what was going on. He'll be back with you before you know it be you can spoil him rotten xxx


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw poor Frankie. The mornings are hardest. I'm hoping everything goes well today the the kidney issues aren't serious as well. By the time he's back, he'll probably act like nothing's hapenned.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

keep us updated


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thinking of you and Frankie,everything crossed that the lump is nothing to worry about and that his kidney function is okay xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for your update , @sarahecp. That's shown that your decision to have pre op bloods done again was the right one.

I've been thinking of you both all morning but didn't really know what to say other than " Good Luck ".

Desperately hoping that the lump will prove to be nothing to worry about. Now that you know that his kidneys need a little extra tlc you can give him the treatment he needs. That's far better than him having a problem without you knowing and being able to treat.

Sending huge ((( hugs ))) to you and more positive vibes for the handsome Frank.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update Sarah! Waiting anxiously now for good news. Chin up sweetie. xxx huge hugs xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor Frankie, hopefully the kidneys is nothing to worry about, that happened with Matilda years ago but the next time she had bloods they were normal xx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Topping up the thoughts and vibes for Frankie-boy. I too hope his kidneys are all Ok


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again all xx

Still no news, will update as soon as I do.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Thinking of you and Frankie this morning, sending lots of positive vibes to your lovely boy and I have everything crossed that the lump is nothing serious.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been thinking of Frankie a lot this morning. Sending tons of positive vibes. I hope you get word soon


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Thinking of you Sarah, and Frank sending him loads and loads of positive vibes!xxxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Topping up the positive Frankie vibes and sending you a humungous hug @sarahecpxx keeping an eye for updates


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I keep checking for updates. Thinking of you & Frank. Lots of good vibes from my heart to yours & his


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Fingers, toes, paws and everything else crossed that it's not serious. Good luck xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Just looking in to see if there is any news yet. I hope all is well with Frankie.

Viv xx


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher (Jun 3, 2015)

Sending positive vibes your way and I hope you are doing ok yourself.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had a call from one of the nurses to say Frankie is ok  I don't know anymore as the vet has had to go into emergency surgery, I have a discharge appointment at 5:15 to collect my little man, will update more later.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> I've had a call from one of the nurses to say Frankie is ok  I don't know anymore as the vet has had to go into emergency surgery, I have a discharge appointment at 5:15 to collect my little man, will update more later.


Thanks for letting us know that Frankie is okay,hoping the rest of the news is all good too xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> I've had a call from one of the nurses to say Frankie is ok  I don't know anymore as the vet has had to go into emergency surgery, I have a discharge appointment at 5:15 to collect my little man, will update more later.


Awwww Hun Glad Frankie is OK that news had made me smile! He's going to be fine Hun and the nasty lump has gone! look in later to see how he is! 
Hugs again...you must feel bruised by now! XXX


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know Sarah. Glad Frankie is ok will look in later to see how he is  

Viv xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Great  not long now until you can get your mitts on him. I'm glad the op is over, hope you get some answers this evening x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll check in again later but all sounds very promising xx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh no, I'm just catching up on all of this, poor Frankie, but glad it went well and you get to get him home for extra cuddles this evening.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again everyone  xx xx

My little man is home, he's been shaven and has a red bandage on and he's limping bless him. He's taken himself upstairs and hidden under the bed 

The lump was removed successfully along with some muscle. The biopsies have been sent away for analysis, the results can take up to 5 working days. The vet said he'll have a limp for a few days due to discomfort of the muscle being removed. He has dissolvable sutures inside and non dissolvable outside that need to be removed in 10 days, we have a post op check up on Monday.

Re his kidneys and the creatine levels, he was on fluids all day. They took a urine sample that showed high protein levels, that has been sent away and results should be back in a few days. Vet said this could be pointing towards CKD or could just be a UTI, that we'll discuss once the results are back. She did say that if it is CKD they wouldn't treat with meds but can be controlled with food, they've given me some Hills renal food!

The poo samples were all clear, she's given him a course of Metronidazole to see if they will help and we'll discuss this further once he's finished the course.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Poor little man. Keeping everything crossed for the results, both lump and urine xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So happy you've got your little man back safe and sound x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Welcome home, gorgeous boy!!!
Hoping for good histology results.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bless him, look at that little bandage and baldie bits  Glad he is home - it looks like that he likes the Hills renal food in that photo (am I right - I remember it well!). xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad he's home and through the op ok, fingers crossed for the test results. Big smooches to Frankie boy xxxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor Frankie, pleased today went well and hope the results come back with good news. The waiting is horrible so thinking of you over next few days. Frankie suits red though must be his colour x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lovely to see Frankie back home ,tucking into his tea and getting lots of TLC.
Everything crossed for good news with the biopsies and the urine test.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

So good to see him back home  Fingers crossed for good results xx


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Poor baby, lots of kisses nad gentle hugs.
Paws&fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Bless his wee heart, he's had a tough day - and so have you. Everything crossed for good results. X


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

He's cute with his bandage. Glad he's home but I know how worried you must be now that you are waiting for the results of the biopsy.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Aww! Bless. Keeping fingers and toes crossed that the results are good news.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh bless him He's a true little soldier with that bandage. It looks as though he tucked into his tea with enthusiasm.

Its great to see him home again after his ordeal.I don't blame him retreating for some rest and recuperation. Its been a very stressful time for you both.

Desperately hoping for good results both for the biopsy and the waterworks.

xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you  

Frankie gives the Hills the thumb up   

He's been for a wee and now settled down upstairs and having a sleep, I need to make sure he doesn't start licking, we were given a cone of shame but there's no way I can put it on him, he'll get so stressed and end up having a heart attack bless him, he's such a sensitive soul.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor sausage he'll come out of hiding soon enough, he's had a traumatic day poor lad. Great to see that he's eating, fingers crossed it's just a UTI & nothing worse. I always thought protein in the urine was an infection, Matilda had none in her urine & she is CKD xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Poor Frankie, I am sure he will be feeling much better in a day or two


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Poor little guy. What a day you've both had. Fingers crossed the results work out. Hugs to you and Frankie. Xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope results will come all clear!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Matrod said:


> Poor sausage he'll come out of hiding soon enough, he's had a traumatic day poor lad. Great to see that he's eating, fingers crossed it's just a UTI & nothing worse. I always thought protein in the urine was an infection, Matilda had none in her urine & she is CKD xx


You saying that about the protein, thinking back to when I've had to provide a urine sample for my doctor, they've said I had an infection because of the protein, so it could just be a UTI, that makes me feel a bit better


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Bless him and his little baldie bits. So pleased he is home and eating. He will probably be exhausted for a few days after everything he's been through. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for the histology reports on the lump and re his kidney tests - hope all is well for him.

Love to you too. Our little ones are so precious.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> You saying that about the protein, thinking back to when I've had to provide a urine sample for my doctor, they've said I had an infection because of the protein, so it could just be a UTI, that makes me feel a bit better


I've been reading a lot of info on Tanya's site the last few days & I read that sometimes an infection can cause a sudden rise in creatinine levels. Stay positive, especially as Frankie seems so well in himself xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad to see Frankie home and tucking into his tea. I hope his results come back clear. He will come down soon I am sure. 

Viv. Xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope the lovely boy is feeling a little better and the wait for his results isn't too long. Sending hugs and purrs ((())) x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> You saying that about the protein, thinking back to when I've had to provide a urine sample for my doctor, they've said I had an infection because of the protein, so it could just be a UTI, that makes me feel a bit better


I've also had protein in my wee some years back and it was also a UTI. XXX


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad he's home and likes his new food. I hope it's all good news when the results come through. Main thing is the lump is no more.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Glad to see the lovely Frankie is back home with you, I hope you don't have too long to wait for the results to come back and they come back clear.
Sending hugs to you both xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome home gorgeous boy, your red bandage of honour will come off soon , no nibbling !!! sending big snuggles to you and big hugs to your mum fingers crossed (well flippin everything actually ) for good news from resultsxxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Get well soon gorgeous boy xxxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad Frankie is home with you again and looking well for a boy who has had a big day. Bet he makes the most of bring spoilt over the next few days.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

More positive vibes being sent your way..our frankie is a tough cookie and so handsome in those photos..give him a little hug from me..xx


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Pleased to hear Frankie's come through the op ok and is eating.
Paws crossed again for some good news from the results.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to hear Frankie is home, sending you both a hug.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! Sorry I've been making cat food all night. I love the picture of him scoffing his tea. His baldy bits will soon grow back. Did the vet say anything about the consistency of the lump at all? I'm sorry it's nearly a week for results. Xxxxxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm back at my computer and catching up on the latest Frankie news. Glad the handsome boy is back home and eating. Just sending lots of healing vibes for his little leg. I also think protein in urine could be a sign of infection. I bet the vet will check the Urine Specific Gravity to rule out or confirm CKD. As far the lump I hope they will find a gold nugget Frankie has grown just for his lovely mummy 
My dear @sarahecp stay strong, Frank needs his slave to be fully operational and available at every meow :Kiss


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you from me and a big thank you from Frankie  xx xx

He's been sleeping it off and had a little more food, he's been a good boy and not been licking, he's even let me take off his red bandage, vet said it could come off after 20 mins, it wasn't bothering him but it was quite tight.



idris said:


> Wow! Sorry I've been making cat food all night. I love the picture of him scoffing his tea. His baldy bits will soon grow back. Did the vet say anything about the consistency of the lump at all? I'm sorry it's nearly a week for results. Xxxxxx


She didn't mention the consistency, but said it was bigger than what she had felt, the reason for the muscle to be removed.

I'm hoping the results don't take too long xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> I'm back at my computer and catching up on the latest Frankie news. Glad the handsome boy is back home and eating. Just sending lots of healing vibes for his little leg. I also think protein in urine could be a sign of infection. I bet the vet will check the Urine Specific Gravity to rule out or confirm CKD. As far the lump I hope they will find a gold nugget Frankie has grown just for his lovely mummy
> My dear @sarahecp stay strong, Frank needs his slave to be fully operational and available at every meow :Kiss


Thank you  a gold nugget would be great 

I am staying positive and do feel so much better that the lump has now been removed xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I think your doing great, it's been a massive worry x


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

so glad he's home


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm really glad Frankie is back home relaxing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that his tests are all clear both for the lump and the kidneys. Hopefully he's back to his usual self soon


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

awww brave boy with his bandage ,hoping results all come back fine , hugs xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

So glad Frank is home Sarah and doing well xxx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so glad he's back he's safe Sarah. I'm sure he's making the most of his experience with chicken. 

Fingers crossed for the results xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

How is Frankie this morning? 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning all,

Frankie is more himself this morning and not limping as much  he had a comfortable night, I didn't sleep very well and kept getting up to check on him. He started licking a little bit when I went to bed, I managed to get him to stop by giving him lots of soft strokes. 

He wasn't so keen to eat the Hills this morning, think he was just starving yesterday and would have eaten anything, so he only had a couple of mouthfuls and a pouch of Sheba fine flakes


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

It sounds very positive He's being fussy which is a very good sign and it's nice to know he's not limping. Hopefully he'll make a very quick recovery.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good to read that Frankie is feeling better this morning,as for the Hills food,looks like he has been reading the forum and realises that Hills isn't the best


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news that Frankie is more like himself my vet told me some time ago that it's really hard to get them to eat the hills kidney food X


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Darling boy. Give him a big snog from me (no tongues, mind!!)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks all  xx xx

I was really surprised he was as good as he was this morning, these cats have more get up and go and are more determined than us hoomans. 

I think he's been sneakily reading the forum  but by the smell and look of the renal food I wouldn't be so keen to eat it either, though it does look better than the slab of shiny plastic gastro food, think it's the z/d one, Roman took one look at it and didn't know what to do with it


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I haven't offered Lewis the renal food yet, but I am pretty sure what his reaction will be! Glad that Frankie is happy this morning


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

If you manage to get Frank to eat that renal food you will be doing much better than I did with Eric. Hoping that the handsome boy is more comfortable today. Sending him gentle strokes and lots and lots of positive vibes.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Bless him, so pleased everything went well yesterday Sarah! Fingers crossed the results are all good.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again everyone  xx xx

Frankie is doing ok, he was sleeping on the bed when I got home from work, he came down for some food and then we had a wander around the garden for a little bit. His wound is looking well 

The vet called this afternoon to check on how he was doing


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad Frankie is doing ok, that's good that he was up for a wander in the garden Hun xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad Frankie is doing well and is back to doing normal cat stuff, by that I guess I mean eating, sleeping an enjoying a wander round the garden x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad Frankie is feeling better . All paws crossed that the results are all good


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*YO Bro Howz it hangin'z ,hope you iz being given all you needz to get betterz







*


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> *YO Bro Howz it hangin'z ,hope you iz being given all you needz to get betterz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo! Bro, itz all hanginz goodz, iz feelz a bitz betterz todayz, I haz a funny walk, Seb and Ro beenz larfingz at me, I haz baldy bitz and stitchez, the slavez sayz the green lady waz no seamstress and it lookz likez a Cornish pastyz. I haz foodz from the Hillz, itz horriblez, slave sayz I dontz haz to havez itz, I haz Sheba insteadz. Oh I haz medz too and getz treatz wiv it 

Howz itz hanginz wiv youz Bro?

xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Yo! Bro, itz all hanginz goodz, iz feelz a bitz betterz todayz, I haz a funny walk, Seb and Ro beenz larfingz at me, I haz baldy bitz and stitchez, the slavez sayz the green lady waz no seamstress and it lookz likez a Cornish pastyz. I haz foodz from the Hillz, itz horriblez, slave sayz I dontz haz to havez itz, I haz Sheba insteadz. Oh I haz medz too and getz treatz wiv it
> 
> Howz itz hanginz wiv youz Bro?
> 
> xx


*Itz hanin'z Bro .
Itz jus bin squirtedz wiff water coz I waznt coming in from zi run,now I'z wet Bro







*


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm glad it went well for Frankie :Happy

More hugs on their way to both of you xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> *Itz hanin'z Bro .
> Itz jus bin squirtedz wiff water coz I waznt coming in from zi run,now I'z wet Bro
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no bro :Arghh :Arghh thatz notz goodz, I hopez youz driez off soonz and youz havez a cunning planz to getz the slave back :Smuggrin

I hopez my slavez dontz readz thiz coz itz will givz her ideaz when I wontz comez in.

xx



GingerNinja said:


> I'm glad it went well for Frankie :Happy
> 
> More hugs on their way to both of you xx


Thank you xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Bro it waz myz own faultz,Iz waz nearly in,Iz ran up ze tunnel and just az ze she slave opened the hatch ,whoosh Iz waz gone back again to zi run .Dont fink she waz best pleased, that waz when zi squirty appeared an I waz chased all zi way back againz,an' Bro it got me rightz on the bumz *


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> *Bro it waz myz own faultz,Iz waz nearly in,Iz ran up ze tunnel and just az ze she slave opened the hatch ,whoosh Iz waz gone back again to zi run .Dont fink she waz best pleased, that waz when zi squirty appeared an I waz chased all zi way back againz,an' Bro it got me rightz on the bumz *


Ahhhh youz beingz naughtyz   I doz thatz to my slavez, she callz me, I comez closerz and closerz to the back doorz and sitz and lookz at herz, if she takez a stepz forwardz I runz so fast shez cantz catch me :Smuggrin :Smuggrin

I hopez youz soggy bumz driez soonz 

Xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> *Ahhhh youz beingz naughtyz  * I doz thatz to my slavez, she callz me, I comez closerz and closerz to the back doorz and sitz and lookz at herz, if she takez a stepz forwardz I runz so fast shez cantz catch me :Smuggrin :Smuggrin
> 
> I hopez youz soggy bumz driez soonz
> 
> Xx

















Oh yez ,Iz waz born norty  .My bumz dry nowz Bro I sat on she slavez knee till it waz .She thought I waz beingz sorryz, silly slave'z


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

buffie said:


> *Bro it waz myz own faultz,Iz waz nearly in,Iz ran up ze tunnel and just az ze she slave opened the hatch ,whoosh Iz waz gone back again to zi run .Dont fink she waz best pleased, that waz when zi squirty appeared an I waz chased all zi way back againz,an' Bro it got me rightz on the bumz *


Priceless!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Yo Frankie Simba here iz hopez you is feelingz better today. Iz Hadz to Larf at youz and Meeko. Iz playz mumz up too . When mumz wantz to go to her big sleepingz pad she triez to getz me in wiv treats and I run behind the flowers andz she can'tz getz me  so that makez her latez for sleepz. I sits and Larfs at her hehe. I hopez she doezent see wot Meeko's mum did it will giv her ideaz


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> Yo Frankie Simba here iz hopez you is feelingz better today. Iz Hadz to Larf at youz and Meeko. Iz playz mumz up too . When mumz wantz to go to her big sleepingz pad she triez to getz me in wiv treats and I run behind the flowers andz she can'tz getz me  so that makez her latez for sleepz. I sits and Larfs at her hehe. I hopez she doezent see wot Meeko's mum did it will giv her ideaz


Yo! Bro! Feelinz evenz betterer todayz, I larfs atz my mumz tooz. Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Way you go Frankie! nothing to keep a good cat down! Give ya Ma hell! LOL!!!
XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frankie is doing rather well  there's less of a limp and he's jumping up on worktops and to the second from top level of the cat tree  

No results through yet. 

I've found out today that the lovely vet we saw for the first time on Friday is leaving  such a shame, I really liked her and surprisingly Frankie did too and she seemed like a really good vet.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great to hear Frankie has perked up so much! Shame about the results - I hope they arrive soon and bring good news xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Way to go Frankie







so good to read that the handsome lad is taking all this in his stride.
What a shame that the new vet you saw is leaving


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased Frankie is doing so well and doesn't seem to be in much pain with his leg. That's just great news. 
Sad about your vet leaving though. Is it usually a stable practice? Do you know where she's going to?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

That's fab news on Frankie. Possibly you might hear something early next week.







for both of you.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> Great to hear Frankie has perked up so much! Shame about the results - I hope they arrive soon and bring good news xx





buffie said:


> Way to go Frankie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





huckybuck said:


> So pleased Frankie is doing so well and doesn't seem to be in much pain with his leg. That's just great news.
> Sad about your vet leaving though. Is it usually a stable practice? Do you know where she's going to?





idris said:


> That's fab news on Frankie. Possibly you might hear something early next week.
> View attachment 234387
> for both of you.


Thank you  xx xx

It is a real shame she is leaving  receptionist didn't say why, but I had a call from another vet this evening about Frankie's urine results and she said that for personal reasons she's having to go back to Poland.

The urine results have come back slightly on the borders due to the creatine and renal levels and no infection present, she has advised that he needs to be on the renal food all the time to keep the levels normal and so it doesn't get any worse. I explained he's not too keen, she said no point in giving it to him occasionally and to see if I can introduce slowly with his regular food.

I'm a bit confused, so going to do a bit of reading up.

Any help/advice would be really appreciated. Thank you xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you  xx xx
> 
> It is a real shame she is leaving  receptionist didn't say why, but I had a call from another vet this evening about Frankie's urine results and she said that for personal reasons she's having to go back to Poland.
> 
> ...


I was gutted when my favourite vet left my practice last year, I could not have got through Rodney's diabetes without her. I've not bothered with renal food, Matilda couldn't eat them anyway. I bought a phosphorus binder & but that in her normal food. Do you know what his phosphorus levels are? If he is CKD, he's at the very early stages of it by the sound of it.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Matrod said:


> I was gutted when my favourite vet left my practice last year, I could not have got through Rodney's diabetes without her. I've not bothered with renal food, Matilda couldn't eat them anyway. I bought a phosphorus binder & but that in her normal food. Do you know what his phosphorus levels are? If he is CKD, he's at the very early stages of it by the sound of it.


To be honest I didn't know what to ask she got me out of the shower, always panic when my phone rings and I have to answer it, then I saw the vets on the display and my stomach went over, then I got brain block  thing was I've already been to the vets this evening with Ro for vaccs and it wasn't mentioned.

I will give them a call in the morning and ask about the levels and will look into phosphorous binders.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> To be honest I didn't know what to ask she got me out of the shower, always panic when my phone rings and I have to answer it, then I saw the vets on the display and my stomach went over, then I got brain block  thing was I've already been to the vets this evening with Ro for vaccs and it wasn't mentioned.
> 
> I will give them a call in the morning and ask about the levels and will look into phosphorous binders.


I was like that on Monday when I got the news, I made a list of questions & the vet rang me the next morning when I was less hysterical  & we went through them all. I looked at Tanya's site but tbh I found it a bit overwhelming as there is so much information on there. It might be worth getting a print out of the results so you're armed with more information, I'm planning on doing that with my 2.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't worry Sarah - it's borderline. This is good and might be absolutely nothing to worry about. 
See if you can get hold of the report and perhaps Shosh would have a look for you?
In the meantime do what you can with his food (I'm wondering if he's just not getting enough fluids,) and wait for the lump results. I think everyone - cat/human can be borderline sometimes depending on what they've been doing prior to the test.

Such a shame about the vet if you have confidence in her - but it's a long way to wheel the pushchair to Poland!!!

How were Ro's vaccs? Did you go for separate Leuk? And where in the end? Is he ok?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Matrod said:


> I was like that on Monday when I got the news, I made a list of questions & the vet rang me the next morning when I was less hysterical  & we went through them all. I looked at Tanya's site but tbh I found it a bit overwhelming as there is so much information on there. It might be worth getting a print out of the results so you're armed with more information, I'm planning on doing that with my 2.


Thank you 

I will ask if they can email them to me or I can even pop in.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Mudgekin had ckd. We couldn't get her to eat the renal food at all. We tried by just mixing a teaspoon in with her normal and she just stopped eating totally. Our vet advised not to continue as it was more dangerous for her not to eat. She was prescribed fortikor and phosphorous binders.

A great resource is Tanya's http://www.felinecrf.org

He's such a brave boy


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> The urine results have come back slightly on the borders due to the creatine and renal levels and no infection present,* she has advised that he needs to be on the renal food all the time to keep the levels normal and so it doesn't get any worse. I explained he's not too keen, she said no point in giving it to him occasionally and to see if I can introduce slowly with his regular food.*


Vets always make me chuckle , have they ever had a fussy cat .
Sorry I cant be of any help at all,all I can do is sympathise with you over the reluctance to co-operate with the "right food".
Meeko would wait it out until there was more damage being done due to "not eating anything" than could possibly be done by not eating the correct food.
Hopefully once you get the chance to ask questions and have a proper detailed conversation things will be clearer and a plan can be made(if needed) for a diet change .


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Don't worry Sarah - it's borderline. This is good and might be absolutely nothing to worry about.
> See if you can get hold of the report and perhaps Shosh would have a look for you?
> In the meantime do what you can with his food (I'm wondering if he's just not getting enough fluids,) and wait for the lump results. I think everyone - cat/human can be borderline sometimes depending on what they've been doing prior to the test.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun 

Frank eats wet only and I've seen him drink only a few time in the 6 and a half years I've had him.

Poland is a bit too far me thinks  

Ro got on really well, saw Pete his favourite vet, not seen him since Jan, he couldn't believe the size of him and said he looked fantastic  we talked about the vaccs, the site and sarcomas. I decided to go for the all in one and in the scruff. He's fine, been running round the garden, eaten loads and now having a nap  we go back on 1st July for the second one.



mudgekin said:


> Mudgekin had ckd. We couldn't get her to eat the renal food at all. We tried by just mixing a teaspoon in with her normal and she just stopped eating totally. Our vet advised not to continue as it was more dangerous for her not to eat. She was prescribed fortikor and phosphorous binders.
> 
> A great resource is Tanya's http://www.felinecrf.org
> 
> He's such a brave boy


Thank you 

I don't want him to get to the stage where he won't eat 

I'll have a read up.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> Vets always make me chuckle , have they ever had a fussy cat .
> Sorry I cant be of any help at all,all I can do is sympathise with you over the reluctance to co-operate with the "right food".
> Meeko would wait it out until there was more damage being done due to "not eating anything" than could possibly be done by not eating the correct food.
> Hopefully once you get the chance to ask questions and have a proper detailed conversation things will be clearer and a plan can be made(if needed) for a diet change .


Thanks Buffie 

I don't think they know what a fussy cat is like  6 months ago he'd eat anything and everything but he's got so fussy, I blame Seb 

I'm going to continue with his usual food until I've got the readings and I've asked my questions and then take it from there.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Ro got on really well, saw Pete his favourite vet, not seen him since Jan, he couldn't believe the size of him and said he looked fantastic  we talked about the vaccs, the site and sarcomas. I decided to go for the all in one and in the scruff. He's fine, been running round the garden, eaten loads and now having a nap  we go back on 1st July for the second one.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I knew he'd be fine hun xx


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Just catching up. 

Be sure to give big Frankie cuddles and sloppy kisses from me xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just catching upon this one Sarah, glad Ro's vaccs went ok, still have my fingers crossed for Frankie xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning Sarah. I think you are doing the right thing letting Frankie eat what he wants. At least your vet has seen that Frankie is borderline. And can be checked regularly to see how he is. With Mikki it was too late as cats mostly don't show kidney problems untill they have lost 75% of their kidneys. If Mikki had come home they already knew she wasn't going to eat their food.and said they do have something we can give her. but because Mikkis kydneys were so bad we had to let her go.so I never found out what. But I do remember the vet saying that one of his client cats had kydney problems and would only eat tuna. But they did give her something. So have a chat with your vet and see what they say. How are you Hun? Please give your boys a big hug from me 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> Morning Sarah. I think you are doing the right thing letting Frankie eat what he wants. At least your vet has seen that Frankie is borderline. And can be checked regularly to see how he is. With Mikki it was too late as cats mostly don't show kidney problems untill they have lost 75% of their kidneys. If Mikki had come home they already knew she wasn't going to eat their food.and said they do have something we can give her. but because Mikkis kydneys were so bad we had to let her go.so I never found out what. But I do remember the vet saying that one of his client cats had kydney problems and would only eat tuna. But they did give her something. So have a chat with your vet and see what they say. How are you Hun? Please give your boys a big hug from me
> 
> Viv xx


Thanks Viv 

Just popped into the vet before they closed, no vets free to chat to but we have an appointment on Monday so will speak to her then. One of the nurses gave me print out of the urine results so will pop them on here soon.

I'm good thanks, hope you and your furries are all ok?

Big hugs back to all your furries :Happy


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Here are the print outs for the urine results

Until we see and speak to the vet on Monday I'm hoping the lovely Shosh @Shoshannah could please give me her expert advice  thank you xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi lovey!

Frankie's results are interesting because they do indeed seem borderline.

With regards to his bloods, the reference ranges with this machine are quite different to the VetScan 2 we use (which says creatinine should be less than about 180 umol/L). Every machine or lab has its own reference range. Personally, any creatinine over 140 umol/L I look at more closely.

I don't know if you are familiar with the IRIS system? It's an internationally recognised set of guidelines for assessing and staging CKD. Using the IRIS system, CKD is staged in severity from 1 (mild) to 4 (late), with some people tacking on a stage 5 to indicate end-stage renal failure.

http://www.iris-kidney.com/ I'd recommend looking at this page specifically: http://www.iris-kidney.com/_downloads/IRIS A5 Cards_cat.pdf

Using the IRIS system, a creatinine of 220 umol/L would put you in Stage 2 CKD. HOWEVER!!!!

I say 'however' in obtrusive capitals because we cannot make a diagnosis of CKD from bloods alone. We must also look at the urine, specifically the USG (urine specific gravity). This is a measure of how concentrated the urine is. A high USG indicates very concentrated urine. A low USG reflects dilute urine.

Cats, as a species, have concentrated urine and a healthy cat will virtually always have a high USG. In CKD, the kidneys are damaged and cannot concentrate urine very well, so the USG gradually falls. Eventually, the kidneys may get to the point where they cannot conserve any water at all and the USG will drop below 1.012.

Frankie's USG is 1.041. I know it looks like a weird number, my advice is just look at the last two digits, ignore the first two. Healthy cats rarely have a USG under 1.035-1.040. Many have a USG over well over 1.060. So, his USG is pretty normal.

When I have a cat with a creatinine over 140 umol/L, I always look at the USG. In those cats, I want it to be over 1.035-1.040. In a cat with high creatinine and concentrated urine, this can suggest dehydration. In a cat with high creatinine and dilute urine, I think CKD. As you can see from this, Frankie's USG is pretty good and he appears to be concentrating his urine well. There is no UTI present (no bugs grown on the culture), which is good.

There are plenty of options as to what to do next. You can go down the full testing route (blood pressure measurement, kidney ultrasound etc). Or the vet may suggest monitoring and retesting blood and urine later on.

It would be good to test blood phosphorus levels as well if he has more bloods, as this is also important to look at when assessing kidneys. 

ETA: I didn't see that sneaky UPCR at the top of the urine results. It looks like the UPCR is 0.2. I wouldn't want it going any higher than this personally (even though the official 'normal' is less than 0.5) so that's something else to watch.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow, Shosh. I wish that my vet had explained blood results that clearly when my last cat was diagnosed with CKD. Fingers crossed that Frankie responds well to any intervention deemed necessary.

Sending love and gentle strokes to the handsome boy.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi @sarahecp and apologies for replying late. I recently cared for 2 CKD kitties (Leo was one of them). Mostly i didn't feed him renal diet, sometimes I did to ensure he didn't get too much calcium and had a balanced diet.

If Frankie has CKD - and it's still IF - in an early stage like 2 IMO renal food isn't necessary. I'm a member of Tanya's Support Group and have read a few accounts of other slaves whose kitties suffer from early CKD and these cats lost too much weight after being on renal-only diet which basically offered reduced protein levels.

Can you ask your vet what she/he thinks of repeating the blood test & urinalysis in a month's time to get another set of readings and compare the results.

I hope you & Frankie have a lovely weekend and he gets stronger every day xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I think it's ten times easier when it's written down!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That was some very useful information for me too Shosh, both mine are at varying stages of CKD. @sarahecp how accommodating would Frankie be to you getting a urine sample off him? You could get some test strips & keep an eye on his specific gravity at home. I test Rodney's wee regularly for glucose/ketones & SG so I can spot any changes.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@Shoshannah thanks so much Shosh  I'm really grateful  very informative and I'll have a look at those links.

@Ragdollsfriend and @Shoshannah the vet that called yesterday evening said they would like to do regular bloods, every 3 months.

We have a post op appointment on Monday, this was with the nurse but I have now changed it to a vet appointment so we can discuss this further. I will mention testing phosphorus levels.

@Forester thanks Sylv, same to you and Dyl too.

@Matrod, that would be a tough one, Frank is an outie and has always refused to use the tray but only up until recently, this is how I found out he had dire rear. The only way I could do this would be to keep him shut in a room with a litter tray, he's a nervous stressy boy and would get far too upset, I couldn't do it to him.

Thanks again all  xx xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> @Shoshannah thanks so much Shosh  I'm really grateful  very informative and I'll have a look at those links.
> 
> @Ragdollsfriend and @Shoshannah the vet that called yesterday evening said they would like to do regular bloods, every 3 months.
> 
> ...


Think you're right Hun to see the Vet and can ask more questions! Wishing our darling little Frankie well for Monday!







XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Think you're right Hun to see the Vet and can ask more questions! Wishing our darling little Frankie well for Monday!
> View attachment 234506
> XXX


Thanks Sooz  xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Lots of hugs and head buts from us here in the M household 
Xxxxx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Matrod said:


> I was gutted when my favourite vet left my practice last year, I could not have got through Rodney's diabetes without her. I've not bothered with renal food, Matilda couldn't eat them anyway. I bought a phosphorus binder & but that in her normal food. Do you know what his phosphorus levels are? If he is CKD, he's at the very early stages of it by the sound of it.


Gosh, I often wonder how hard it must be having a cat with diabetes. I have Type 1 myself and know what's involved and I'm a slave who can talk!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lovely Shosh's invaluable knowledge yet again - thank you. 
So from what I'm reading is that one of the tests is showing POSSIBLE stage 2 CKD but the other isn't necessarily agreeing with this? I am blonde so it takes a little to sink in properly.
This to me sounds quite good news…
I think a repeat test in a month or tow might be a good plan to see whether anything has changed? 
Would the fasting have had an impact and can they do the test without fasting?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Lovely Shosh's invaluable knowledge yet again - thank you.
> So from what I'm reading is that one of the tests is showing POSSIBLE stage 2 CKD but the other isn't necessarily agreeing with this? I am blonde so it takes a little to sink in properly.
> This to me sounds quite good news…
> I think a repeat test in a month or tow might be a good plan to see whether anything has changed?
> Would the fasting have had an impact and can they do the test without fasting?


That's how it reads to me.

May be a good idea to have another test in a month. Vet did say that when they've been starved it can give conflicting readings like when he had his bloods in December.

Oh I forgot to mention (brain like a sieve) he had bloods done in March to check his kidneys, they wanted to check 3 months after and all was fine then and they didn't want to check any more, said he was fine.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm - I'm wondering if the starvation has had an effect on his results - also the fact that he was dehydrated when he went in too. 
Wondering if he could have the test done when not starved/and hopefully not dehydrated and it would show something different.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That makes sense to me too HB. Maybe a blood test with Frankie not being starved might show up different results. 

Viv xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

When Leo got diagnosed with CKD we had tests done every 3 months or earlier if I felt concerned. I kinda recall reading somewhere - it'll come to me where - that it's useful to have tests done once a month after the original diagnosis to keep an eye on progression of the disease or possibly rule out CKD and identify a different cause for diviation in test results. Maybe dehydration and potential infection could have contributed to funky readings?

IF it's CKD then stage 2 is still fairly good news. Quite a few kitties get diagnosed at stage 4 and the options for treatment are rather limited then


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Dehydration can raise the levels I believe, when Matilda was about 5 she had raised levels when checked before an operation but a month later they were back to normal so hopefully it's just a one off. But as RDF says stage 2 is not too bad & you'll have caught it early.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks ladies  

I'll add all these to my questions for Monday's visit and I'll let you know what the vet says.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

hope the appointment goes well today


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Erenya said:


> hope the appointment goes well today


Me too

Viv xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Good luck today. Topping up special positive vibes xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Will you be getting the lab results on the lump at that appointment, too?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks ladies 

Appointment is at 5:30 so Will update later when we're back home 



Jiskefet said:


> Will you be getting the lab results on the lump at that appointment, too?


Not too sure, was told they can take up to 5 working days, hopefully the lab has been quick and we'll have the results when we get there.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Keeping my fingers crossed! Can't wait to read the results of the biopsy hoping that they will be good.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

All the best for today, hoping for good news x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Everything crossed for some good news xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Paws and fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything crossed for good news x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all xx xx

The vet was pleased with Frankie and said his wound is looking good  we have an appointment on Saturday morning at 11 for his stitches to be removed. 

We spoke about his kidneys and urine results, she said he was on the borderline for CKD and it's good that they've seen something now and try to prevent it from getting worse. 

She advised we run more bloods in 10th July, that would be a month from when he had them done last week, we'll see what the readings come back with and then decide whether to continue with monthly or do them quarterly and take it from there. She still wants him to be exclusively on the renal diet as she said this would help a lot. 

The results for his lump biopsies are not yet back.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all xx xx
> 
> The vet was pleased with Frankie and said his wound is looking good  we have an appointment on Saturday morning at 11 for his stitches to be removed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Hun, that all sounds fairly positive 

Do they know when the biopsy results will be back?xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Glad to hear Frank's appt went well today. Still paws and everything crossed for good news regarding the biopsy.
@sarahecp would you like me to send you some of Leo's renal food? I have a few different ones like Kattovit and Beaphar etc. IMO these are better quality than RC or Hills. Just PM me Hun if interested.
Hugs x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Thanks for the update Hun, that all sounds fairly positive
> 
> Do they know when the biopsy results will be back?xx


Thanks Hun xx

She said it can be anytime up to Wednesday this week but as soon as they get them through they will call me.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Glad to hear Frank's appt went well today. Still paws and everything crossed for good news regarding the biopsy.
> @sarahecp would you like me to send you some of Leo's renal food? I have a few different ones like Kattovit and Beaphar etc. IMO these are better quality than RC or Hills. Just PM me Hun if interested.
> Hugs x


Thank you Hun  that's really thoughtful 

I will send you a pm  xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Well that sounds fairly positive to me & it sounds like your vet thinks so too, fingers crossed his levels will have improved in a month. Praying for positive news on the biopsy results now






x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Great news so far. 

Fingers crossed that the lump will prove to have been nothing to worry about.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad your appointment went well. I hope when Frankie's results come through all is okay sending lots of positive and healing vibes for him, and big hugs for you










Viv xx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Great positive news so far. Long may it continue! Take lots of care. X


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all xx xx
> 
> The vet was pleased with Frankie and said his wound is looking good  we have an appointment on Saturday morning at 11 for his stitches to be removed.
> 
> ...


Keeping all crossed for good biopsy results..

I don't know much about ckd, but there is a ckd group I believe that are very knowledgeable about readings and food etc....


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Good news so far! 

Everything is still crossed here xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Still wishing him well but it does sound like you are round the first corner. How is he in himself?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update ,hope you don't have much longer to wait for the biopsy results ,hope they are clear.
As for his kidneys I really don't have a lot of experience there but from what you have said it looks like even if there is a problem it has been spotted very early xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks all  xx xx

I'm feeling quite positive about the CKD, we have a plan in place with retesting his bloods and hopefully I can get him to eat some decent food that's going to help him.



nicolaa123 said:


> Keeping all crossed for good biopsy results..
> 
> I don't know much about ckd, but there is a ckd group I believe that are very knowledgeable about readings and food etc....


Thanks Nicola xx

I've been reading up on Tanya's site and it's very informative. Was that the one you were thinking of?



Jonescat said:


> Still wishing him well but it does sound like you are round the first corner. How is he in himself?


Thanks JC xx

He's just his normal self and eating well, the only thing he doesn't do is drink water, he's always been like that.

I've started adding extra water to his food.



buffie said:


> Thanks for the update ,hope you don't have much longer to wait for the biopsy results ,hope they are clear.
> As for his kidneys I really don't have a lot of experience there but from what you have said it looks like even if there is a problem it has been spotted very early xx


Thanks Buffie xx

I hope so too, I'm feeling more worried and anxious about the results, I think it's the waiting that makes it worse.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Thanks all  xx xx
> 
> I'm feeling quite positive about the CKD, we have a plan in place with retesting his bloods and hopefully I can get him to eat some decent food that's going to help him.
> 
> ...


Some how the waiting for results is almost worse than the results themselves,at least once you know what is going on you can start a plan of action.
Paws crossed all is well


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

buffie said:


> Some how the waiting for results is almost worse than the results themselves,at least once you know what is going on you can start a plan of action.
> Paws crossed all is well


Somehow it is xx


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> Somehow it is xx


Chin up sweetie. Thinking of you. X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm so pleased the vet was happy with his progress. I'm still feeling very positive about the CKD results and I do think if you can keep him well hydrated that's half the battle!!

I hope he'll eat the renal food too as it should help him. Keeping everything crossed for good biopsy results as well.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Shosh's explanation of his results was fab, that's got to settle your mind a bit, hope you get that lump luck we've all be waiting for very soon. How's his baldy bits doing today x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I'm so pleased the vet was happy with his progress. I'm still feeling very positive about the CKD results and I do think if you can keep him well hydrated that's half the battle!!
> 
> I hope he'll eat the renal food too as it should help him. Keeping everything crossed for good biopsy results as well.


Thanks Hun xx



idris said:


> Shosh's explanation of his results was fab, that's got to settle your mind a bit, hope you get that lump luck we've all be waiting for very soon. How's his baldy bits doing today x


Thanks Hun xx

Shosh did settle my mind and reassured me 

His baldy bits are still looking good 

All I need now is to get those results back all clear and I'll be jumping for joy!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Thanks Hun xx
> 
> Thanks Hun xx
> 
> ...


Anytime now for the results isn't it Sarah? Hope all good news sweetie! :Kiss:Kiss:Kissxxx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Everything crossed for you hun hope and pray the news is the best - keep your chin up - healing hugs and vibes for you both


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Fingers crossed the results are good


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I keep checking back..... sending more vibes for some good news when the results come in xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Me too, I keep looking even though I do not write much.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for thinking of us  xx xx

I phoned the vets today to check if they were back, still nothing.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

More positive vibes coming yours and our frankies way xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you for thinking of us  xx xx
> 
> I phoned the vets today to check if they were back, still nothing.


Try not to worry too much Hun! xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up those positive vibes for you both xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Topping up the positive vibes for Frankie and mahoosive hugs to you Sarah from Oscar and I xxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Me too topping up those positive vibes 

Viv xx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

hope they are back soon and everything is ok xx sending hugs to you both xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just checking too!!! Glad he's still doing so well!! Still thinking lots of positive thoughts!!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sending more Positive vibes and Hugs xxxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Lots of positive and healing vibes just dispatched. Good luck dear Frank :Kiss


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Hopefully you'll get good news tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I keep looking in here. Good luck I hope there's some good news soon!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Topping up those vibes for Frankie.

How is his tummy now?

xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you ladies  xx xx



Forester said:


> Topping up those vibes for Frankie.
> 
> How is his tummy now?
> 
> xx


Thanks Sylv  xx

He still has dire rear, yesterday was the first time he'd used the tray since Friday. He finished his course of Metronidazole yesterday evening. Once I get the results back I'll be discussing the dire rear again with the vet.

I'm keeping everything crossed I get the results back today,

He's still fine in himself, his baldy bits are still baldy and he lets me give them a little stroke, they feel so soft


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

sarahecp said:


> He's still fine in himself, his baldy bits are still baldy and he lets me give them a little stroke, they feel so soft


:Wideyed baldy bits .
Today could be the day, fingers crossed. X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of Frankie and hoping for some good news today


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Thinking of you & Frankie today, hope you get the results & he gets the all clear x


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

I keep checking in Sarah, sending positive vibes!xx


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh so thinking of you hun fingers and paws crossed for Frankie and big hugs for you sweetie. XX


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Any news yet Hun?x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

The results are back and it's good news    I'm soooo happy, I cried  

The vet said the results show it was a reactive fibroplasia that has been caused by some sort of trauma, a knock or something that has touched the area of where the lump was and he's had a reaction to it, there is no cause for concern now the lump has been removed.

We discussed his dire rear and have agreed to have an ultrasound scan done, he is booked in for 10th July, we've chosen this date as he's already booked in for bloods that day, she said as he will need to be starved overnight in case of sedation for the scan and it's better to do fasting bloods to check his kidneys.

I'm a happy happy slave right now   and will be even happier once we get the dire rear sorted out.

Thanks again everyone for all your well wishes, thoughts and for being there for Frankie and I  xxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Such fantastic news Hun you can relax now, so happy for you! I think we need a pic of Frankie to celebrate the good news!xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow!







that's fantastic news, so please for you xxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's such good news, so pleased for you both.








Definitely need a photo of Frankie celebrating


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh that is brilliant news Sarah I am so pleased and relived for you and Frankie , happy dancing here    pls give Mr Frankie a cuddle from me and hugs to you too xxx


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Phew, phew and thrice times PHEW!!!! :Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

That's fabulous!!!!
So happy for you both!!!
Now Frankie, no more scares please...


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Brilliant news - really pleased for you, and Frankie


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Yay !!!!!!!!!

I'm absolutely thrilled for you xxx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Fantastic news Sarah im so happy for you!xxxxxxxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*So pleased to be reading this fantastic news , you must be very happy,relieved and all things in between














.*​* Hopefully the dire rear will soon be cleared up too xx*
​


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Over the moon about this news! I think we all thought it wasn't a tumour but until you get those results it's just a terrible worry! So pleased for you and our Frankie, hugs to you both sweetie!







XXX


----------



## Maldives (Mar 12, 2015)

Way to go Frankie what brilliant news - so happy for you hun now take it easy and try to stop the worrying XX


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

So very happy for you and Frankie 

I am sure Frankie will be happier when his diarrhea clears up


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so pleased for you sarah. And I agree we need some pictures of Frankie  big hug for you and a big hug for Frankie 

Viv xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Brilliant news Sarah, so pleased and relieved for you and Frankie x


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hiwatt (Jan 3, 2014)

That's great news.I've been checking in to see how things went.I'm very pleased or you both.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all xx xx

I've had a silly grin on my face all day   I'm just so happy and relieved :Happy :Happy

I bought some fresh cod (Frank's favourite ) at lunch time for a celebratory dinner for Frank, Seb, OH and I, sshhhh don't tell Ro 

I know Frank shouldn't be having cod but a little bit won't hurt, as he won't entertain the Hills, @Ragdollsfriend has kindly sent us some tasty renal food for Frank to try, so hopefully he'll like that when it arrives.

Here are some pics of my brave little bear, I love him soooo much :Kiss :Kiss

A couple of sleepy sideways shots!  (why does it do that )

















What's that over there?  









Chilling in the sun


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all xx xx
> 
> I've had a silly grin on my face all day   I'm just so happy and relieved :Happy :Happy
> 
> ...


Awww beautiful Frankie thanks for the pictures Hun! I do hope he enjoys his cod  xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Brilliant brilliant brilliant!!! It's like Christmas has come to June!!

On another note, this shows how important for us to check our cats on a regular basis, Sarah you found it so early if it had of been something horrible better chance to treat. So well done you too...


Frankie looks as handsome as ever, if he needs a holiday to relax he can come and stay with us xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Been at work all day and just checked in... and YAY brilliant news!! So very pleased for you both. xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> The results are back and it's good news    I'm soooo happy, I cried
> 
> The vet said the results show it was a reactive fibroplasia that has been caused by some sort of trauma, a knock or something that has touched the area of where the lump was and he's had a reaction to it, there is no cause for concern now the lump has been removed.
> 
> ...


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Great news  Enjoy your cod Frankie, you deserve it xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Wooooooooohoooooooo! I'm SO happy for you & Frankie, what a relief!








Hope he enjoys his special supper! xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

So happy for you Sarah and your Frankie. Brilliant news. I suppose the vet checked everything and didn't find a gold nugget  Topping up healing vibes for your sweet boy.

Hope Franks likes Kattovit renal. The lamb flavour one used to be Leo's fave. Hugs xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is the best news today!! I'm so pleased!! I knew it would be ok hun xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Thank you all xx xx
> 
> I've had a silly grin on my face all day   I'm just so happy and relieved :Happy :Happy
> 
> ...


Frankie is just stunning Hun and I know how happy you must be its like a cloud that just disappears and the sun comes out! Thanks for sharing the gorgeous photos. Big hugs :Joyful:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss xxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

the bestest news, so relieved xxxxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Just catching up - brilliant news about the lump! Kitty lumps can be so horrible so it's a huge relief that's it's something harmless and it's all gone. 

I hope you can get his diarrhoea sorted out soon. Loving the photos too - he's got such a handsome face, lovely boy.  xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Saw the post that he was fine and raced to the end of the thread… now just spotted his pics - he is so gorgeous and I love the one of him basking in the sunshine! Way to go Frankie!!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

That's fantastic news! I am so pleased for both you and Frankie. What a relief! I hope you manage to get his pooh problem sorted too. Yay! Way to go Frankie!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Yipee Dippy Doo   

I confess that I haven't read the last x number of posts, just the one which matters.

Watch out everyone, get your earplugs out 'cos I'm singing I'm so happy. :Singing 

xx


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

@sarahecp I'm so happy for you and for Frankie, that's wonderful news. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone   xx xx

This is my song of the day   

Love this video  





And we all enjoyed our cod  it was rather tasty


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Really pleased that you have had good news on the biopsy results. Enjoy the cod Frank we won't tell anyone x


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm not surprised you cried! This is the most fantastic news. Hugs to you and Frankie! :Kiss X


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

An update on my little black bear - Frankie has been doing really well 

We were back at the vets yesterday for his final checkup and we saw the nurse, she was really pleased with how he is healing, the stitches that I was told were removable ones were actually dissolvable, she said they were dissolving nicely and didn't need any help with removal.

I'm keeping everything crossed we've no more vet visits until 10th July, Frankie will be pleased, these last few weeks have really upset him  we seem to have gone slightly backwards to the time when he spent more time outside than in, he's coming in for food and rushing back out again, he's playing up to go back out again in the evenings when it's curfew time, I think he's worried I'm going to take him to the vets again. It upsets me when he gets upset and stressed 

Saying all of that, he's just come in, had some food and gone upstairs to have a snooze  I hope this means he's getting over it.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor Frankie, he'll get over it with a bit of time, it's horrible when you have to take them back for appointments in quick succession, I suppose they can't relax in case you whip them off again :Nailbiting. Rodney takes months to get over one visit, he always hides in the morning


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad things are going well and I'm sure he will be his old self in no time. Bunty would stay in the bedroom for a few days after a vet visit and every time i went in the room disappear inside the bed as she was convinced she was off to the vets again.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for an update Sarah. Great to hear stitches have been dissolving nicely. Paws crossed no more vet visits until July 10. I bet Frankie will calm down in a few days  Frequent visits to a vet are no fun for us slaves and our kitties. Just spoil him with a few treats


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

:Singing:Singing:Singing


sarahecp said:


> An update on my little black bear - Frankie has been doing really well
> 
> We were back at the vets yesterday for his final checkup and we saw the nurse, she was really pleased with how he is healing, the stitches that I was told were removable ones were actually dissolvable, she said they were dissolving nicely and didn't need any help with removal.
> 
> ...


@sarahecp You're such a caring mum! Frankie will be fine Hun he'll soon settle down! Every time I write a post about him I go away singing "Frankie do you remember me!" Lol!:Singing:Singing:Singing xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you 

He's still sleeping :Happy :Happy And snoring  I gave him a little cuddle not to disturb him and he can have a little treat later


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased he's had the all clear and hopefully no more vet visits for a long while!!

I do wonder if the longer days and warmer weather have something to do with him staying outside for longer. I'm certain nature has more influence than we realise sometimes.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Poor wee man, you both have had a really tough time. Well done to both of you. You are such a caring mum 
Xxxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Glad Frankie is still doing well, don't worry he will forget about the vet very soon xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Its great news that Frankie's doing well.

He probably wants to stay out at curfew time as his body clock tells him its time to hunt. I'm sure that he'll be perfectly happy to be inside when the days get shorter.

Please give your big black bear a cuddle from me.

xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm glad it's going so well with the black bear! 

Lots of cuddles to Frankie xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I have only seen the lab results right now.
I am soooooo pleased.
This was exactly the result I was hoping for.

I had one of these in the side of my breast after falling onto the edge of the bed while stumbling around at night with a high fever. I bruised 4 ribs in the fall, and about a month afterwards I had this lump in my breast. I didn't make the connection and had it tested for breast cancer. In the end the lump disappeared of its own accord, but it took over a year to dissolve. Ever since the first mention of Frankie's lump, I have been hoping it was the same kind of thing, and my prayers have been heard.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again all  xx xx

I popped home at lunchtime and he was snoozing on the bed  so I think he's getting over it all now.



Jiskefet said:


> I have only seen the lab results right now.
> I am soooooo pleased.
> This was exactly the result I was hoping for.
> 
> I had one of these in the side of my breast after falling onto the edge of the bed while stumbling around at night with a high fever. I bruised 4 ribs in the fall, and about a month afterwards I had this lump in my breast. I didn't make the connection and had it tested for breast cancer. In the end the lump disappeared of its own accord, but it took over a year to dissolve. Ever since the first mention of Frankie's lump, I have been hoping it was the same kind of thing, and my prayers have been heard.


Oh JK, poor you  finding the lump in your breast must have been really frightening for you! I'm so glad into all turned out ok 

Thank you xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good boy Frankie


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh Frankie what a good boy you are. I am so pleased he got the all clear. Bubble goes into an anxiety mode after he's back from his scans. It is a bit heartbreaking but he does forget it after a few weeks. Hopefully Frankie will forget soon


----------



## MydarlingPoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

What wonderful news Sarah! It has been a stressful time for all of you. Give Frankie a big hug and kiss from me :Kissx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

so glad the results were good , hugs to you both


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Morning Sara. Not been on here properly for a few days so just catching up. I am so glad Frankie has the all clear you must be so relieved. I am sure Frankie will settle down and relax once he realises he isn't going back to the vets again. Poor lad must be really frightened of going bless him. He doesn't realise they are trying to help him poor lad. 

Viv xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Like Viv I have only been dipping in and out of PF since Friday but I am so happy for you both that Frankie has the all clear. Suki tends to take himself off and hide after vet visits but it doesn't usually last for long. I'm sure Frankie will feel more secure in himself very soon. What a relief for you all, hugs to you both x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good to read that Frankie is doing so well and has hopefully forgotten about his vet trips now.
How is the dire rear,hope that is clearing up too x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I wanted to know how his bots were too..


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again all  xx xx

Frankie is still doing well  his baldy bits are getting a little darker where the fur is starting to grow back.

He hasn't used the tray since last Wednesday and he still had dire rear then. 

I'm thinking and hoping this is a good sign, though he has been spending a lot of time outside I'm not finding any runny poos on poo patrol either. It's difficult him being an outie and preferring to toilet outside.

So fingers crossed all is good in that department. He has his scan on 10th July so we'll take it from there.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased all is well with him. Onwards and upwards Frankie!!


----------

